# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Aames' Dutasteride Log

## Aames

Decided to make the jump to dut as I really would like some temple regrowth and I feel I'm rapidly losing ground. Just got my package from inhouse today with a 6 month supply of Dr. Reddy's Dutas. For all interested, I'm seeing my GP in a month and will hopefully be getting a blood test to confirm it's working. I decided to drop fin so I could be sure that the Dutas was responsible for my (hopefully) low DHT levels. 
My regimen will be:
-0.5 mg Dutas ED
-2 ml Minox twice per day
-Topical Spiro twice per day (thinking of dropping, makes my hair look greasy and leaves white residue)
-Nizoral 2% MWF

I took pictures today and will likely get them uploaded either later tonight or tomorrow after my first dose. Wish me luck!

----------


## Assemblage23

good luck although you should have given propecia a better chance

----------


## Aames

> good luck although you should have given propecia a better chance


 Probably. But it was unlikely that it would have given me regrowth and the thickening that I want. I'm also kind of interested in duta's effects on acne (some say it cleared them up perfectly) and free testosterone (some claim it actually helps build muscle). If I stay side effect free, I guess I see no reason to not use duta over fin then. Probably would have had to made the switch eventually.

----------


## BigThinker

Two twice-a-day topicals?  Not too much of a burden?

----------


## Aames

> Two twice-a-day topicals?  Not too much of a burden?


 I just do them both together. One group in the morning, one before sleep.
Here are baseline pics:























First one is how I style my hair to hide my recession. Last one is damp and slicked back. Please ignore any white dots, I'm not an unhygenic bastard, it's just spiro. Anyone want to give me a NW evaluation?

----------


## Aames

Should also mention that I just took my first dose. MAYBE feel a slight twinge in my testicles and I feel sleepy.

----------


## baldozer

> I just do them both together. One group in the morning, one before sleep.
> Here are baseline pics:
> 
> Attachment 19524
> 
> Attachment 19525
> 
> Attachment 19526
> 
> ...


 Dude, cmon you have almost no hair loss and you yet you are risking your health with such dangerous pills!

----------


## UK_

Wow, I'm just astounded at this thread, you're in essence chemically castrating yourself (potentially permanently) because you think your NW1.1 hairline is on its way to NW7 with 100% certainty.

Here's some advice: swap your pharmacist for a psychologist.

----------


## chrisis

This is such a bad idea... We need more people advocating caution when taking these drugs.

----------


## baldy1990

Dude,you are not BALDING.What the hell are you doing

----------


## Assemblage23

You are trolling us or going full retard

----------


## baldy1990

> You are trolling us or going full retard


 probably the second

----------


## Assemblage23

> probably the second


 
Probably putting his best pictures so he can read what he wants. My guess is he's got some thinning he doesnt show on those pics.

Or he's another BDD sufferer from PuaHate.

Or just trolling.

----------


## baldy1990

> Probably putting his best pictures so he can read what he wants. My guess is he's got some thinning he doesnt show on those pics.
> 
> Or he's another BDD sufferer from PuaHate.
> 
> Or just trolling.


 i have bdd too.You can actually have a problem and be a bdd,bdd is when a problem in your appearance makes you sick and think about this all the time.In his case if he will need to abandon fin sometime in his life he will have a big problem!Not cause of his balding but cause he would have no control of his bdd.

----------


## Assemblage23

> i have bdd too.You can actually have a problem and be a bdd,bdd is when a problem in your appearance makes you sick and think about this all the time.In his case if he will need to abandon fin sometime in his life he will have a big problem!Not cause of his balding but cause he would have no control of his bdd.


 I'm obsessed by my balding but this is not BDD my balding is a fact. BDD sufferers are perfectionists they think they are small if they are 5'11 because you HAVE TO be 6 in their ideal world of absolute perfection.

----------


## Aames

I'll take some pics in brighter light when wet after I shower post-gym. It is a lot more apparent then. Also, not trolling. Will provide spoon pic of my duta.



> Probably putting his best pictures so he can read what he wants. My guess is he's got some thinning he doesnt show on those pics.
> 
> Or he's another BDD sufferer from PuaHate.
> 
> Or just trolling.


 You can see the thinning in my forelock and crown in the pics. Recession will be easier to see in the new photos, as will the thinning.

----------


## Assemblage23

> I'll take some pics in brighter light when wet after I shower post-gym. It is a lot more apparent then. Also, not trolling. Will provide spoon pic of my duta.
> 
> 
> You can see the thinning in my forelock and crown in the pics. Recession will be easier to see in the new photos, as will the thinning.


 Ok so now you can show us your actual mpb stage and you wont appear to be using duta and fin for nothing. If you are certain to have mpb then getting on fin is a wise choice as it's only worth taking when mpb isnt noticeable to anyone but you. But duta was certainly uncalled for you will have the same results and more sides.

----------


## Aames

> Ok so now you can show us your actual mpb stage and you wont appear to be using duta and fin for nothing. If you are certain to have mpb then getting on fin is a wise choice as it's only worth taking when mpb isnt noticeable to anyone but you. But duta was certainly uncalled for you will have the same results and more sides.


 Duta gives something like 30-50% more regrowth.

----------


## chrisdav

I would get off everything you are on now Aames.

Your hair is fine.

----------


## Assemblage23

> Duta gives something like 30-50% more regrowth.


 Which you certainly don't need just maintain style well and it won't make a difference.

----------


## Aames

> Which you certainly don't need just maintain style well and it won't make a difference.


 I want a NW0 that I can style in any way that I want. I do not want to be locked into doing a Scorpion helmet-mode. Also, I KNOW I have mpb. Brother, father, both grandfathers, and all uncles are bald. Not having mpb would be the equivalent of hitting the lottery.

----------


## baldy1990

> I want a NW0 that I can style in any way that I want. I do not want to be locked into doing a Scorpion helmet-mode. Also, I KNOW I have mpb. Brother, father, both grandfathers, and all uncles are bald. Not having mpb would be the equivalent of hitting the lottery.


 nw1 is better than nw0

----------


## itsmyhairs

This thread is the pinnacle of trolling.

Taking fin is one thing, but Dut? You're literally insane.
You'll probably be one of those guys who denies he has side effects too, even to himself.
In a year you could be naked in bed with kate upton and probably not get it up.

Have fun with that, buddy.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> This thread is the pinnacle of trolling.
> 
> Taking fin is one thing, but Dut? You're literally insane.
> You'll probably be one of those guys who denies he has side effects too, even to himself.
> In a year you could be naked in bed with kate upton and probably not get it up.
> 
> Have fun with that, buddy.


 I am on dut and fin both right now  :Smile: 

Aames, your hair looks good, but I think I see your point of concern. People told me I was crazy to think my hair was thinning but when it's your hair that you wash, style, comb every day....you just _know_ when something isn't right.
Good luck!

----------


## baldy1990

i once couldnt get it up with kate upton due to drugs,funny eh?

Aames,is it a life like that worthy i mean if you look at all the treatments you take,you spend all your day  with you and your hair.How old are you?

----------


## chrisdav

I do understand why you are doing it.

I am guessing are hoping to stop it happening before it can happen as you want to maintain a strong, youthful hairline through out your younger years in life. They do say that prevention is better than cure.

However, Dutasteride is very strong stuff.

----------


## z06guy

Hey bro, just take pics in VERY bright lighting to prove your point. Bright lighting normal hides all the little hairs that make your hair appear darker and fuller. 

I remember a few years ago I told my barber that my hair looks like it's thinner than before around the temples and I think I'm probably going bald. I had so much thick densely packed hair that he looked at me in a funny way and said 'you must be joking, your hair is fine.. I can't tell you're losing hair'. Another barber said 'oh that's normal for men, it's just you're getting a mature hairline'.

The hair on the edges of my temple were starting to go back similar to yours. Deep down I knew that I was inevitable going to bald since all the males in my family tree start balding in their late 20s. Bottom line is nobody knows your hair more than you. 

I wish I would have done something about it a few years ago to maintain that super dense NW0 look. I was naive to trust a barber, but I thought they were the 'hair experts' lol. Do what you think is best, because once you start losing a lot of ground you'll wish you did something about it earlier.

----------


## chrisdav

Have you got any pictures of your hair z06guy currently?

----------


## michael l

i think most guys on this forum would be happy to have hair as thick as yours , i know i would be , your just wasting money on medication that you dont need

----------


## Assemblage23

> i think most guys on this forum would be happy to have hair as thick as yours , i know i would be , your just wasting money on medication that you dont need


 He knows and posted his pics for this very reason. To get some validation and some attention.

----------


## Aames

> This thread is the pinnacle of trolling.
> 
> Taking fin is one thing, but Dut? You're literally insane.
> You'll probably be one of those guys who denies he has side effects too, even to himself.
> In a year you could be naked in bed with kate upton and probably not get it up.
> 
> Have fun with that, buddy.


 Kate Upton is a refrigerator. The only woman I would be upset if I couldn't get it up for is Lights. She is my HBB and the only woman on earth I would white-knight.





> I am on dut and fin both right now 
> 
> Aames, your hair looks good, but I think I see your point of concern. People told me I was crazy to think my hair was thinning but when it's your hair that you wash, style, comb every day....you just _know_ when something isn't right.
> Good luck!


 Thanks mate, I'm following your duta progress thread as well. Can't wait to see how things turn out for you.




> i once couldnt get it up with kate upton due to drugs,funny eh?
> 
> Aames,is it a life like that worthy i mean if you look at all the treatments you take,you spend all your day  with you and your hair.How old are you?


 21



> I do understand why you are doing it.
> 
> I am guessing are hoping to stop it happening before it can happen as you want to maintain a strong, youthful hairline through out your younger years in life. They do say that prevention is better than cure.
> 
> However, Dutasteride is very strong stuff.


 Thanks for understanding. I don't want to have to get a HT if I can avoid it.




> Hey bro, just take pics in VERY bright lighting to prove your point. Bright lighting normal hides all the little hairs that make your hair appear darker and fuller. 
> 
> I remember a few years ago I told my barber that my hair looks like it's thinner than before around the temples and I think I'm probably going bald. I had so much thick densely packed hair that he looked at me in a funny way and said 'you must be joking, your hair is fine.. I can't tell you're losing hair'. Another barber said 'oh that's normal for men, it's just you're getting a mature hairline'.
> 
> The hair on the edges of my temple were starting to go back similar to yours. Deep down I knew that I was inevitable going to bald since all the males in my family tree start balding in their late 20s. Bottom line is nobody knows your hair more than you. 
> 
> I wish I would have done something about it a few years ago to maintain that super dense NW0 look. I was naive to trust a barber, but I thought they were the 'hair experts' lol. Do what you think is best, because once you start losing a lot of ground you'll wish you did something about it earlier.


 Exactly how my family reacts when I mention my hair loss. There's just no way I'm waiting to be a NW3 before I start treating it. I know I have it, it's stupid not to. 




> He knows and posted his pics for this very reason. To get some validation and some attention.


 Why don't you just GTFO my thread? I've been nothing but nice to you every time I've seen you post and you come in here and spread your negativity. I didn't make this thread for validation, I made it to hopefully display duta's temple regrowth ability and as a place to track my progress. You're just another jackass who failed to catch his hair-loss earlier and hates on anyone treating it in its early stages.


This goes for anyone criticizing me. I spent all of my high school years fat. Never kissed a girl until age 19 because of this. For the first time in my life, I am realizing that I have great aesthetic potential and that, now that I've lost the weight, I have a pretty attractive face. I cannot allow my hair-loss to destroy my looks. My whole life would have been a waste then. This is why I'm taking the risk of taking duta.

----------


## burtandernie

It looks like your not balding, but pictures dont mean that much. You have to be missing 50 percent density before its noticeable to others is what my derm said. You cant regrow hair as of today so I mean take that for what it is. Its hard to argue whether being that paranoid and taking drastic action early is good or bad. Given current treatments you dont have many options other then catch it early or let nature run its course.
I cant wait for another few years when I hope CB 03 01 can save us from this hormonal mess finasteride forces us into. Topically has always been the answer not these dangerous meds.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Let us know if you notice differences in shedding Aames. I did not expect to notice any difference in the first few months but my shedding seemed to almost completely stop in the first week....like, below the amount I would expect from even a person with no MPB.
It could (should?) just be a coincidence though.....I fail to see how dut could have any effect on me this early

----------


## baldozer

> You've got a nice hairline, Aames. If you know hairloss is coming then it makes sense to get on something to prevent it before you lose anything. I'm 100% certain that is what all the other image conscious celebrities and rock stars are doing.


 That kid Justin Bieber is definitely taking something. I remember he used to combover his hair, as if trying to hide something, but now he doesn't, maybe propecia regrew it. Now Selena Gomez also left him, that was perhaps because taking propecia made him impotent too!

----------


## BigThinker

> You've got a nice hairline, Aames. If you know hairloss is coming then it makes sense to get on something to prevent it before you lose anything. I'm 100&#37; certain that is what all the other image conscious celebrities and rock stars are doing.


 Agreed.

Everyone trying to be comforting saying that you don't have hair loss isn't doing you any favors, in real life, on this forum, or otherwise.

I probably lost half a NW due to people denying my hairloss, my own initial denial included.

----------


## Aames

> It looks like your not balding, but pictures dont mean that much. You have to be missing 50 percent density before its noticeable to others is what my derm said. *You cant regrow hair as of today* so I mean take that for what it is. Its hard to argue whether being that paranoid and taking drastic action early is good or bad. Given current treatments you dont have many options other then catch it early or let nature run its course.
> I cant wait for another few years when I hope CB 03 01 can save us from this hormonal mess finasteride forces us into. Topically has always been the answer not these dangerous meds.


 Yes, you can. It isn't easy but it can happen if you lost the hair in question remotely recently. I'm also looking forward to CB, once they figure out a proper vehicle.



> Let us know if you notice differences in shedding Aames. I did not expect to notice any difference in the first few months but my shedding seemed to almost completely stop in the first week....like, below the amount I would expect from even a person with no MPB.
> It could (should?) just be a coincidence though.....I fail to see how dut could have any effect on me this early


 IDK man, some people claim really quick results with dut. I've seen some people claim that they mega-dosed at 2.5 mg per day for the first month and got incredible results. I'm hoping to notice a decrease in shedding like you did.




> You've got a nice hairline, Aames. If you know hairloss is coming then it makes sense to get on something to prevent it before you lose anything. I'm 100% certain that is what all the other image conscious celebrities and rock stars are doing.


 Thanks, brah. Yeah, I'm just desperate to stop it now as I plan on being a student for at least another 6 years, so I won't be able to afford a good HT anytime soon. 




> That kid Justin Bieber is definitely taking something. I remember he used to combover his hair, as if trying to hide something, but now he doesn't, maybe propecia regrew it. Now Selena Gomez also left him, that was perhaps because taking propecia made him impotent too!


 You realize that break-ups occur for different reasons other than propecia-related impotence, right? 




> Agreed.
> 
> Everyone trying to be comforting saying that you don't have hair loss isn't doing you any favors, in real life, on this forum, or otherwise.
> 
> I probably lost half a NW due to people denying my hairloss, my own initial denial included.


 I know this feeling all too well. My family thinks I'm crazy but when every other male in my family is bald, it's not exactly a stretch to believe that I have MPB. I wish I would have gotten on fin or duta a year ago when I first asked bodybuilding.com if my hairline was receding.

----------


## Aames

> Don't ask bodybuilding.com if you're receding. They think a NW3 is fine - since they're basically just plebs who don't care about fashion or aesthetics outside of weightlifting.
> 
> By the way, where are the photos of your wet hair?


 Yeah, definitely learned my lesson. The amount of idiots there is staggering. I'll post the pics up in like 5 hours or so after I shower.

----------


## Aames

Finished my topical spiro tonight. I don't think I'm going to order anymore. Not sure it did all that much and it makes my hair look greasy and see-through. If I do get it, it'll probably only be used on the temples. Anyway, here's my wet pictures that make it a lot easier to see my loss. After reviewing these, I'm glad I started duta. I hadn't realized how bad my crown was getting as I was so focused on hairline. I just hope my stuff is legit. I was expecting some major ball ache (had it the first three days of fin) but what I got was barely noticeable. Libido is down but it comes and goes anyway with my depression. Hopefully my blood test will confirm in a month.

----------


## Soxfaninfl

> I just do them both together. One group in the morning, one before sleep.
> Here are baseline pics:
> 
> First one is how I style my hair to hide my recession. Last one is damp and slicked back. Please ignore any white dots, I'm not an unhygenic bastard, it's just spiro. Anyone want to give me a NW evaluation?


 Ames, that is the key to start early on fin/DUT. I started early, and I have a full head of hair. My hairline is still the same it was before I started to lose my hair. Hopefully you won't suffer sides like me. I wish you luck!

----------


## Aames

> Ames, that is the key to start early on fin/DUT. I started early, and I have a full head of hair. My hairline is still the same it was before I started to lose my hair. Hopefully you won't suffer sides like me. I wish you luck!


 Thanks for the kind words. I sure hope I can maintain and regrow a bit. Have your sides resolved? Were you on fin or dut?

----------


## Soxfaninfl

> Thanks for the kind words. I sure hope I can maintain and regrow a bit. Have your sides resolved? Were you on fin or dut?


 I've been on fin for a year. I have never had sides. You can see my results in this thread. I'm so glad I will never need a HT. Seriously why would anyone want some doctor cut into your head? Also, HT's are so expensive. 

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...t=11308&page=2

----------


## dex89

Glad you caught it early buddy, I had that type of hairline when I was 20/21 years old.  :Frown:  I'll be tracking your thread from now on.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Kate Upton is a refrigerator. The only woman I would be upset if I couldn't get it up for is Lights. She is my HBB and the only woman on earth I would white-knight.


 crooked nose

----------


## ChrisM

Sorry to say that is preference only based on Lights the woman you indicated.  I certainly can't see it .In my mind she does not even compare in aesthetics to Kate Middleton much less Kate Upton.

----------


## Aames

> Sorry to say that is preference only based on Lights the woman you indicated.  I certainly can't see it .In my mind she does not even compare in aesthetics to Kate Middleton much less Kate Upton.


 You think Kate Middleton is more attractive than Lights? That's crazy. But it goes to show how subjective attraction is. To tell you the truth, I don't really notice minor flaws in females like I do in males. I take females as an entire package: looks, personality, talent, etc. since I am considering them as a sexual partner. I have a hard time detaching myself from that. This may lead to certain "image" preferences even when pure aesthetics may be less than optimal. When analyzing a male, I can be critical and examine purely their aesthetic features since I am not attracted to them in a sexual manner. I'm not sure if this made sense but it is why I am thinking the way that I do when choosing Lights, despite her "crooked nose." 

Anyway, enough of this nonsense. I THINK my acne may be clearing up due to duta. I'll have to wait to see if I'm just having a clear period (I go through periods of decent complexion and balls-to-the-walls break outs). No sides to report as of yet. Shedding isn't noticeably different. Sometimes it seems better, sometimes it seems worse.

----------


## Parker

> That kid Justin Bieber is definitely taking something. I remember he used to combover his hair, as if trying to hide something, but now he doesn't, maybe propecia regrew it. Now Selena Gomez also left him, that was perhaps because taking propecia made him impotent too!


 Wow. People who spend too much on this forum are actually going insane.

----------


## Aames

> Wow. People who spend too much on this forum are actually going insane.


 That's just baldozer, feel free to ignore him. He's a bitter NW7 who spends his days encouraging our hopeful members to shave their heads and blaming Propecia for every break-up throughout the history of relationships.

----------


## Aames

Just thought I would do an update since I probably won't do another until my blood test. It has been a week and I seem to be doing fine. Nearly all of my acne is gone for the first time in over a year. I went from having 7-10 active zits at all times to a single very small one that is barely noticeable. I can't believe it would affect it that quickly but it certainly seems to be as I haven't changed anything else. I'm hoping this is a sign that my medication is indeed legit, but that will be confirmed with my blood test. Some days I barely shed and some I pull out a decent amount of hair when applying minox and styling my hair, so it's too early to comment on that. Libido comes and goes. It's hard to me to say since I suffer from depression and don't have a strong libido anyway, I'm on EC stack which is notorious for its stim-dick properties, and I've had 4 exams this week while running on little sleep so I'm pretty stressed out.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Have you noticed a change in scalp oil since you started dut?

----------


## akai

How old are you? Your hair looks great. Good you caught it early, even though it's really hard to tell your losing anything. I would take 0.5mg finasteride everyday or every other day to maintain and possibly have regrowth (worked for me with no sides). Not trying to judge and I don't know much about dutasteride but it seems a bit extreme to jump on that with the amount of hair you have. Good luck. Hope you get the results you're looking for.

Btw, people have very different tastes in women. That Lights chick looks like your average kinda cute hipster chick at a big state college. The tattoos are a big turn-off as well. To each their own though.

----------


## Cob984

jeez man I think you are really risking it with dut, you dont need regrowth, your hair is great
Fin I can see why as a preventative measure
but its your call

----------


## konfusion

on the other hand I think I am getting close to the end of my 7th month on Avodart 0,5 mg/day. I don't think it's working for me, till today I tried to deny it and was waiting for some results. I was hoping at least a little bit better than fin but no  :Frown:  my hair gets looking diffuser day by day. I hope it works for you David Aames.

----------


## Aames

> Have you noticed a change in scalp oil since you started dut?


 My hair seems drier in between washes, if that makes sense. Also, I do think it is helping my acne. I have fewer active zits than before I started.




> jeez man I think you are really risking it with dut, you dont need regrowth, your hair is great
> Fin I can see why as a preventative measure
> but its your call


 I just really want a NW0, I guess. And honestly, I think my hair looks worse in the mirror than it does in these pictures. Maybe it's BDD, but maybe it really is thinner than the pictures show. 




> How old are you? Your hair looks great. Good you caught it early, even though it's really hard to tell your losing anything. I would take 0.5mg finasteride everyday or every other day to maintain and possibly have regrowth (worked for me with no sides). Not trying to judge and I don't know much about dutasteride but it seems a bit extreme to jump on that with the amount of hair you have. Good luck. Hope you get the results you're looking for.
> 
> Btw, people have very different tastes in women. That Lights chick looks like your average kinda cute hipster chick at a big state college. The tattoos are a big turn-off as well. To each their own though.


 21. Yeah, I know I am taking a risk. If I get intolerable sides, I'll probably go back to fin and maybe add a topical-DHT inhibitor.



> on the other hand I think I am getting close to the end of my 7th month on Avodart 0,5 mg/day. I don't think it's working for me, till today I tried to deny it and was waiting for some results. I was hoping at least a little bit better than fin but no  my hair gets looking diffuser day by day. I hope it works for you David Aames.


 God, I'm really sorry to hear that. It's crazy how people can lose ground on duta, but you should really give it more time I think. Where do you get your duta from? Real or generic? Keep me updated, man. Also, you get bonus points for recognizing where my name comes from =)


On another note, I see my GP on the 19th. Hopefully I will be able to convince him to give me a blood test, so I can have the peace of mind of knowing my duta is legit. I certainly believe it is as I get pretty sleepy after taking it and my acne really seems to have improved.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> My hair seems drier in between washes, if that makes sense. Also, I do think it is helping my acne. I have fewer active zits than before I started.


 My hair seems dryer too, I asked for that reason. My skin seems dryer also....hard to say if it is from dut or other factors as of yet.

----------


## Widowmaker

> My hair seems dryer too, I asked for that reason. My skin seems dryer also....hard to say if it is from dut or other factors as of yet.


 Not sure about the dryness of my hair (I buzz it close), but since starting Dut I've noticed my face is a lot less oily which means less acne.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Yes my face is definitely where I have noticed the dryness. My acne days are mostly behind me so this has actually been a bit annoying, ie in certain spots my face gets uncomfortably dry. However at least it responds to lotion.
How long have you been on dut Widowmaker?

----------


## konfusion

> God, I'm really sorry to hear that. It's crazy how people can lose ground on duta, but you should really give it more time I think. Where do you get your duta from? Real or generic? Keep me updated, man. Also, you get bonus points for recognizing where my name comes from =)


 my Avodart is from licensed pharmacy, it's 100% authentic. I'm not thinking about quitting at the moment, at least I want to see a full year's results. the thing is my hair is also longer now so you can tell diffuse better. I used to keep it like 2.5 inches long with a "just got out of bed" style so it was harder to see the real quality. the thing is my hair took a big hit in Jan 2012. it was so fast, my NW did not change but I lost density all over. since then it never improved.

----------


## gldngamer

good to know someone is doing something about his hairloss rather  than waiting for the inevitable, im in the same boat as aames.. though im 18 and i dead scared to start finasteride (finpecia 1mg) best of luck bro! neways im also prone to depression and my derm told me that ive got a mature hairline and that i have bdd.. yeah right.. neways i will be starting fin as a precautionary measure because honestly id rather not wait till im a norwood one and then regret it later down the road.. also good to know that there are people out there just like me..

----------


## jpm

Seriously? Why are you even on this site. You are not balding!! Hypochondriac? 

I don't mean to sound rude. But I find it quite demoralising and annoying when people with no hair loss come onto this site to "whinge" and plead their sob stories whilst there is nothing wrong with their hair. There are people on here with actual hairloss not just imagining it. 

No offence at all but seriously it's very annoying.

No doubt i will get it in the neck for this post

----------


## Aames

> my Avodart is from licensed pharmacy, it's 100&#37; authentic. I'm not thinking about quitting at the moment, at least I want to see a full year's results. the thing is my hair is also longer now so you can tell diffuse better. I used to keep it like 2.5 inches long with a "just got out of bed" style so it was harder to see the real quality. the thing is my hair took a big hit in Jan 2012. it was so fast, my NW did not change but I lost density all over. since then it never improved.


 Yeah, hopefully clear results will appear at around the year mark. Have you taken pictures to document your progress? I know sometimes it may seem like your hair is getting worse when, in reality, it is staying the same.




> good to know someone is doing something about his hairloss rather  than waiting for the inevitable, im in the same boat as aames.. though im 18 and i dead scared to start finasteride (finpecia 1mg) best of luck bro! neways im also prone to depression and my derm told me that ive got a mature hairline and that i have bdd.. yeah right.. neways i will be starting fin as a precautionary measure because honestly id rather not wait till im a norwood one and then regret it later down the road.. also good to know that there are people out there just like me..


 Best of luck, man. While I hate to advocate or promote what I'm doing and fear for the safety of others that may read this thread, I'm glad that we're in this together. And yeah, I was very scared when I started fin (also Finpecia) and I think a lot of my initial sides were psychological. Apart from the ball ache, of course, which is a bit hard to conjure up in your mind. But all sides went away and I have no sides on duta thus far. 




> Seriously? Why are you even on this site. You are not balding!! Hypochondriac? 
> 
> I don't mean to sound rude. But I find it quite demoralising and annoying when people with no hair loss come onto this site to "whinge" and plead their sob stories whilst there is nothing wrong with their hair. There are people on here with actual hairloss not just imagining it. 
> 
> No offence at all but seriously it's very annoying.
> 
> No doubt i will get it in the neck for this post


 You will take it in the neck because you are wrong. The key to battling MPB is early treatment. That offers the best possibility of maintaining a full head of hair long-term. You, like many others here, are just bitter because you were in denial until your hair was noticeably bad. You want to criticize and bring down people like me that have a hope of having great hair. I seriously HATE it when people like you barge into topics and tell kids that it's "just a mature hairline." You are doing them a huge disservice by saying this. A mature hairline IS MPB. There's no way to tell how long you will hold onto a mature hairline. Maybe you'll be like Johnny Depp and hold a NW2 for decades, or maybe you'll be a NW7 in a few years. The only way to prevent the mental torture of the wait-and-see game is to ****ing treat it. Additionally, every male in my family has MPB and I can see the miniaturization and changes in my hair with my own eyes.

----------


## konfusion

> Yeah, hopefully clear results will appear at around the year mark. Have you taken pictures to document your progress? I know sometimes it may seem like your hair is getting worse when, in reality, it is staying the same.


 let's hope so. and if not I don't have many chances, do I? I mean I will never ever touch spiro.
however I did something today probably I should never have done. I applied a little betamethasone dipropionate and it instantly took the itch away which I was dying to get rid of for the last 9 months. I am sure it is something but it cannot be used long term since it's a corticosteroid. It has unbelievable sides compared to fin/avodart including according to wikipedia: hyperglycemia, insulin resistance, diabetes mellitus, osteoporosis, cataract, anxiety, depression, colitis, hypertension, ictus, erectile dysfunction, hypogonadism, hypothyroidism, amenorrhoea, and retinopathy. so in no way I recommend to anyone but I was really furious about the itch that it even woke me up at night :/ I wish it had 0 sides because I can't believe how effective it is

----------


## jpm

> Yeah, hopefully clear results will appear at around the year mark. Have you taken pictures to document your progress? I know sometimes it may seem like your hair is getting worse when, in reality, it is staying the same.
> 
> 
> Best of luck, man. While I hate to advocate or promote what I'm doing and fear for the safety of others that may read this thread, I'm glad that we're in this together. And yeah, I was very scared when I started fin (also Finpecia) and I think a lot of my initial sides were psychological. Apart from the ball ache, of course, which is a bit hard to conjure up in your mind. But all sides went away and I have no sides on duta thus far. 
> 
> 
> You will take it in the neck because you are wrong. The key to battling MPB is early treatment. That offers the best possibility of maintaining a full head of hair long-term. You, like many others here, are just bitter because you were in denial until your hair was noticeably bad. You want to criticize and bring down people like me that have a hope of having great hair. I seriously HATE it when people like you barge into topics and tell kids that it's "just a mature hairline." You are doing them a huge disservice by saying this. A mature hairline IS MPB. There's no way to tell how long you will hold onto a mature hairline. Maybe you'll be like Johnny Depp and hold a NW2 for decades, or maybe you'll be a NW7 in a few years. The only way to prevent the mental torture of the wait-and-see game is to ****ing treat it. Additionally, every male in my family has MPB and I can see the miniaturization and changes in my hair with my own eyes.


 Thanks for giving it to me in the neck.  :Smile:  As it stands you don't have hairloss, well not noticeable. You can't pre empt diseases and pump your body full of chemicals because you think you may get mpb. It's unnecessary like taking amoxicillin when you have a cold thinking "oh it may get worse". Look quite clearly I can't convince you because you are a guy who shows no signs of mpb but yet still persists to take some of the strongest drugs for mpb, infact duta isn't actually prescribed for mpb!! A person who is this blind sighted is obviously just going to stick to their guns and sadly it will probably be to the detriment of your health. 

Oh and if you are taking duta and your aren't suffering mpb yet your body may start "getting used" to the drug so if say in 5 years you do start actually balding then it won't help you that much. You would have shot yourself in the foot by taking it too early.

No need to reply, it's your life, crack on and all the best

----------


## Aames

> let's hope so. and if not I don't have many chances, do I? I mean I will never ever touch spiro.
> however I did something today probably I should never have done. I applied a little betamethasone dipropionate and it instantly took the itch away which I was dying to get rid of for the last 9 months. I am sure it is something but it cannot be used long term since it's a corticosteroid. It has unbelievable sides compared to fin/avodart including according to wikipedia: hyperglycemia, insulin resistance, diabetes mellitus, osteoporosis, cataract, anxiety, depression, colitis, hypertension, ictus, erectile dysfunction, hypogonadism, hypothyroidism, amenorrhoea, and retinopathy. so in no way I recommend to anyone but I was really furious about the itch that it even woke me up at night :/ I wish it had 0 sides because I can't believe how effective it is


 Wow, I've never heard of that stuff. Will have to look into it out of curiosity. You could try RU, man. Some pretty intelligent people on *** speculate that duta+RU should be enough for even the most aggressive baldness. Probably your last realistic option before surgery, especially if you're unwilling to try spiro.




> Thanks for giving it to me in the neck.  As it stands you don't have hairloss, well not noticeable. You can't pre empt diseases and pump your body full of chemicals because you think you may get mpb. It's unnecessary like taking amoxicillin when you have a cold thinking "oh it may get worse". Look quite clearly I can't convince you because you are a guy who shows no signs of mpb but yet still persists to take some of the strongest drugs for mpb, infact duta isn't actually prescribed for mpb!! A person who is this blind sighted is obviously just going to stick to their guns and sadly it will probably be to the detriment of your health. 
> 
> Oh and if you are taking duta and your aren't suffering mpb yet your body may start "getting used" to the drug so if say in 5 years you do start actually balding then it won't help you that much. You would have shot yourself in the foot by taking it too early.
> 
> No need to reply, it's your life, crack on and all the best


 Some have used fin for almost 20 years without a loss of efficacy. There's a study that proved it's effective for >10 years. I don't believe the drugs get less effective; your follicles just become more sensitive to DHT. I can always add a topical and, if worst comes to worst, spiro (absolute last resort). Sorry if I came at you, but I get very frustrated when people say I don't have MPB when I have noticed recession and crown-thinning. And, as I said, not having MPB would be the equivalent of hitting the genetic lottery given my family history.

----------


## dex89

Hey buddy,

Just checking if you have gotten any sides from DUT? Also, did you get that hormone test checked, wondering if the dustasteride from inhouse is legit. lol

----------


## Aames

> Hey buddy,
> 
> Just checking if you have gotten any sides from DUT? Also, did you get that hormone test checked, wondering if the dustasteride from inhouse is legit. lol


 Nothing other than occasional ball ache. I seem to get it completely at random. My acne is better and I swear I've noticed a lot of vellus hairs where there didn't used to be any. I believe my doctor appointment is on the 19th.

----------


## drybone

> Seriously? Why are you even on this site. You are not balding!! Hypochondriac? 
> 
> I don't mean to sound rude. But I find it quite demoralising and annoying when people with no hair loss come onto this site to "whinge" and plead their sob stories whilst there is nothing wrong with their hair. There are people on here with actual hairloss not just imagining it. 
> 
> No offence at all but seriously it's very annoying.
> 
> No doubt i will get it in the neck for this post


 I understand your frustration but I admire the guy. He has slight receding and the slightest beginnings to thin at the crown. 

while that doesnt seem a lot to you or a guy like me who is almost 47, the kid is so smart hes decided to DO SOMETHING about it before he does go bald . 

Its way easier to keep the hair you have rather than transplant it later. If he has few to no side effects, he should do whatever he can to keep his hair. Hes very smart  :Smile:

----------


## Aames

> I understand your frustration but I admire the guy. He has slight receding and the slightest beginnings to thin at the crown. 
> 
> while that doesnt seem a lot to you or a guy like me who is almost 47, the kid is so smart hes decided to DO SOMETHING about it before he does go bald . 
> 
> Its way easier to keep the hair you have rather than transplant it later. If he has few to no side effects, he should do whatever he can to keep his hair. Hes very smart

----------


## dex89

> Nothing other than occasional ball ache. I seem to get it completely at random. My acne is better and I swear I've noticed a lot of vellus hairs where there didn't used to be any. I believe my doctor appointment is on the 19th.


 Thanks for the reply Aames, glad it didn't effected you much. Cool, I'll be waiting for those results mate. Thanks for taking one for the team. 



> 


 HAHA this made me chuckle.

----------


## Aames

Just had my doctor's appointment. He didn't know a ton about duta/hair-loss in general, but he was extremely cooperative and ordered the blood-test that I needed. They will be calling me with the results. Fingers crossed.

----------


## drybone

lets keep our fingers crossed !!! :Smile:

----------


## BigThinker

> Just had my doctor's appointment. He didn't know a ton about duta/hair-loss in general, but he was extremely cooperative and ordered the blood-test that I needed. They will be calling me with the results. Fingers crossed.


 Good guy doctor.

Did you tell him you were self-medicating?

----------


## Aames

> Good guy doctor.
> 
> Did you tell him you were self-medicating?


 Yep. Told him that I ordered from the internet due to cost and wanted to verify that my DHT was actually being suppressed, in addition to checking for abnormally high estrogen or anything like that.

----------


## garr3t

Man, I hope your blood tests come back with positive results! I am thinking about switching to dut, and possibly ordering inhouse like you did. I've always worried about ordering from online pharmacies. By the way, hope you find the results you're looking for with dut, aames.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Anyone want to give me a NW evaluation?


 Bro, you're like a NW8 already. Forget pills, just shave.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> This thread is the pinnacle of trolling.
> 
> Taking fin is one thing, but Dut? You're literally insane.
> You'll probably be one of those guys who denies he has side effects too, even to himself.
> In a year you could be naked *in bed with kate upton and probably not get it up*.
> 
> Have fun with that, buddy.


 Impossible. That is an instant hard-on, even if you see her in pictures. If she's in your bed, no matter how strong your side effects are, you're going to become rock hard.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> The key to battling MPB is early treatment.


 This is very true, you are on the right path.

I regret not aggressively fighting hair loss as soon as I started noticing it. Instead I listened to the people around me telling me i'm okay, and that i'm not losing hair. Don't make that mistake, you're doing the right thing. It's much better to treat it early when it's minimal/no loss but you know you have it, as opposed to playing catch up in your mid 20s and then getting to the point where you'd want an HT.

----------


## Aames

> Man, I hope your blood tests come back with positive results! I am thinking about switching to dut, and possibly ordering inhouse like you did. I've always worried about ordering from online pharmacies. By the way, hope you find the results you're looking for with dut, aames.


 Thanks, man. I hope so too. I'm getting very impatient waiting for the lab results. I've been shedding like crazy lately and want to make sure I'm not wasting time.




> This is very true, you are on the right path.
> 
> I regret not aggressively fighting hair loss as soon as I started noticing it. Instead I listened to the people around me telling me i'm okay, and that i'm not losing hair. Don't make that mistake, you're doing the right thing. It's much better to treat it early when it's minimal/no loss but you know you have it, as opposed to playing catch up in your mid 20s and then getting to the point where you'd want an HT.


 Thanks for the support, man. I know I'm probably taking drastic measures for relatively minimal loss but I don't want to take any chances.

----------


## Aames

> Bro, you're like a NW8 already. Forget pills, just shave.


 I'm sure some thought that I was trolling with that question but I seriously cannot tell. I have actually been diagnosed with BDD by my former therapist and it is very hard for me to honestly gauge where I am at. Until I had so many people tell me that I was around NW1, I sincerely thought I was about a NW2.5 and rapidly thinning into a NW3.

----------


## dex89

> Man, I hope your blood tests come back with positive results! I am thinking about switching to dut, and possibly ordering inhouse like you did. I've always worried about ordering from online pharmacies. By the way, hope you find the results you're looking for with dut, aames.


 I'm in the same boat as you. A lot of people are waiting for the results Aames  :Smile:

----------


## gldngamer

hey man best of luck on that blood test! cant wait too see your results
btw aames heres a dutasteride success story that keeps me motivated, the guy went from a nw2 to juvenile hairline in two years or so tell me what do you think

http://www.*****************/interact...e-Regrowth-Dut)

----------


## Aames

> hey man best of luck on that blood test! cant wait too see your results
> btw aames heres a dutasteride success story that keeps me motivated, the guy went from a nw2 to juvenile hairline in two years or so tell me what do you think
> 
> http://www.*****************/interact...e-Regrowth-Dut)


 Yeah, I've seen that; incredible results. That guy and the people at http://www.twinshairloss.com/ are what inspired me to go on duta. I pray to the hair gods that I have results like him and can maintain long-term.

----------


## Aames

Great news, everyone. Looks like my duta (Dr. Reddy's Dutas) is completely real and I am responding to it. Let this be another confirmation of inhouse's legitimacy. My only hope is that this reduction is enough to halt my hair loss and provide regrowth. This is probably the last update I will do until the 6th month mark, unless anyone has any questions of me. 

EDIT: I realized it was a bit hard to see. My DHT is 26.9 pg/mL with a reference range of 106.0 to 719.0. Obviously well below the standard for my age. Estradiol was normal.

----------


## Soxfaninfl

You can measure your DHT levels? Which type of doctor does this a GP or a Dermatologist? Any sides so far?

----------


## Aames

> You can measure your DHT levels? Which type of doctor does this a GP or a Dermatologist? Any sides so far?


 Yeah, I mean any doctor can order the test pretty much. I had my GP do it. No sides really. My depression has probably been worse since I've been on it but I fluctuate between regular depression and suicidal feelings regularly so I don;t attribute it to duta.

----------


## Aeroes

> Yeah, I mean any doctor can order the test pretty much. I had my GP do it. No sides really. My depression has probably been worse since I've been on it but I fluctuate between regular depression and suicidal feelings regularly so I don;t attribute it to duta.


 I really don't understand why there is such denial with propecia/duta causing depression, if it's even written on the label. I know when I used propecia, I had thoughts running through my mind and rashional behaviour i'd never encountered before. Thank god i'm off it. Not good to play god with your hormones.

----------


## konfusion

hey aames, first of all your dht levels rocks, clear indication that Dut is working. I am glad for you. 
on the other hand things are not going so well with me, I doubled my dut to 1 mg/day, hoping to get rid of the itch, but it seems to be increasing. and now I shed double the amount when I was on 0,5 mg. it feels as if all my problems are related to dht blockers. I am thinking of quitting for about one month to see if the itch goes away. what do you think?

----------


## Aames

> hey aames, first of all your dht levels rocks, clear indication that Dut is working. I am glad for you. 
> on the other hand things are not going so well with me, I doubled my dut to 1 mg/day, hoping to get rid of the itch, but it seems to be increasing. and now I shed double the amount when I was on 0,5 mg. it feels as if all my problems are related to dht blockers. I am thinking of quitting for about one month to see if the itch goes away. what do you think?


 Thanks, mate. I really recommend you go ask the people on *** or HLH. They have a lot of members that are well-versed in the scientific literature behind MPB and its treatments. If I had to give you an answer now, I would recommend first ensuring that you are responding to duta. I know that some report DHT-inhibitors making their hair worse but I just don't see a mechanism that makes this possible. After that, you are probably going to have to add in a topical given the very aggressive nature of your hair loss. You'll have to use something strong, either RU or topical duta. If you decide to add a topical, let me know and I can provide you with some info and sources on those two.

----------


## Soxfaninfl

> Yeah, I mean any doctor can order the test pretty much. I had my GP do it. No sides really. My depression has probably been worse since I've been on it but I fluctuate between regular depression and suicidal feelings regularly so I don;t attribute it to duta.


 I've been on fin 1 mg for one year, what should my DHT level be at? I should probably get tested once a year to make sure my level is where it is suppose to be at and increase my dosage if my levels start to climb or switch to duta. I've suffered from depression due to my wife leaving me after 11 years of marriage. I have to admit that when I took antidepressants that killed my labido, and I couldn't maintain erections very well.

----------


## Aames

> I've been on fin 1 mg for one year, what should my DHT level be at? I should probably get tested once a year to make sure my level is where it is suppose to be at and increase my dosage if my levels start to climb or switch to duta. I've suffered from depression due to my wife leaving me after 11 years of marriage. I have to admit that when I took antidepressants that killed my labido, and I couldn't maintain erections very well.


 I'm very sorry to hear about your troubles. I had a similar experience with antidepressants. It was kind of relieving in a way but I don't want artificial happiness; I need to solve my problems. 

I have no idea where your DHT levels should be at, man; it really depends on where they were to start with. The total amount of DHT doesn't matter as much as your follicles' sensitivity to it (it's just that sensitivity matters a lot less when you drastically reduce the DHT in your body). In any case, being on fin or duta should put you outside of the normal range or at the very least, on the low side. I only had the test done so that I could verify my duta was legitimate. I would stay on fin until you think that your hair situation is getting worse and you need to use stronger drugs.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Great news, everyone. Looks like my duta (Dr. Reddy's Dutas) is completely real and I am responding to it. Let this be another confirmation of inhouse's legitimacy. My only hope is that this reduction is enough to halt my hair loss and provide regrowth. This is probably the last update I will do until the 6th month mark, unless anyone has any questions of me. 
> 
> EDIT: I realized it was a bit hard to see. My DHT is 26.9 pg/mL with a reference range of 106.0 to 719.0. Obviously well below the standard for my age. Estradiol was normal.


 Great, now we don't have to worry about dutasteride's legitimacy from inhouse. Thanks for this, really helpful news for me and anyone else who had doubts about inhouse before. I never had doubts, but I feel much more confident now.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Even though your DHT levels are very low, I bet mine even on dut+fin are still pretty high because I have a feeling I just have so much. What else would explain MPB starting at 16 and having it really aggressive at that.

----------


## BigThinker

> I've suffered from depression due to my wife leaving me after 11 years of marriage. I


 That's some heavy shit, man.  You're a stronger man than me.  I can say that with certainty.




> I have to admit that when I took antidepressants that killed my labido, and I couldn't maintain erections very well.


 I took two different anti-anxiety pills for 1 month (1 script worth) right before I moved from a shitty rural state to a decent city in another state.  I remember the pills made my d*** feel small and hard, similar to shrinkage when you're cold or when you're doing heavy weight lifting.  

Obviously, this was extremely uncomfortable.  Also, I remember they were diuretics -- I was pissing incessantly.  Libido remained relatively the same.  Regardless, I quit the pills after 1 month and decided to find other ways to get over my anxiety. Just wasn't for me.

----------


## Soxfaninfl

> That's some heavy shit, man.  You're a stronger man than me.  I can say that with certainty.
> 
> 
> I took two different anti-anxiety pills for 1 month (1 script worth) right before I moved from a shitty rural state to a decent city in another state.  I remember the pills made my d*** feel small and hard, similar to shrinkage when you're cold or when you're doing heavy weight lifting.  
> 
> Obviously, this was extremely uncomfortable.  Also, I remember they were diuretics -- I was pissing incessantly.  Libido remained relatively the same.  Regardless, I quit the pills after 1 month and decided to find other ways to get over my anxiety. Just wasn't for me.


 Divorce is the worst ****ing thing you can go through especially if you didn't want it. I never liked how I felt on antidepressants. I just didn't feel right. I was only on them for a few months and stopped taking them. I remember it would take me awhile to have an orgasim when I was on them too. 

It hasn't been a good 4 years for me. I went thru a divorce, got gentian herpes from the first girl I dated post divorce, started to experience hairloss and I was just diagnosed with type 2 diabetes.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Hi Aames. Congratulations on the DHT results. However I must ask, are you sure this is not the result of fin? I thought you had been on fin for a bit before starting dut and still take it every day?
Or is your fin also from In House?

thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Hi Aames. Congratulations on the DHT results. However I must ask, are you sure this is not the result of fin? I thought you had been on fin for a bit before starting dut and still take it every day?
> Or is your fin also from In House?
> 
> thanks in advance


 Good question. I'm also on Dr Reddy's 5mg fin, which I would get from my local pharmacy.

----------


## Soxfaninfl

> Good question. I'm also on Dr Reddy's 5mg fin, which I would get from my local pharmacy.


 Is that recommended to take fin and DUT at the same time?

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Is that recommended to take fin and DUT at the same time?


 Nope. No way. Doctors would definitely go against that.

Since I have had no sides from fin 1.25 every day for 4 years, I upgraded to dut 0.5 every day and haven't dropped fin out of fear of losing the hair fin has maintained, if any. I know that dut is just a stronger version of fin, but I don't know, it's just senseless fear in my part I guess. I took my 5th dut pill today and still no signs of sides, but I guess it's too early to tell. I expect to have no sides though, I think my MPB is too aggressive and dut+fin at best would only tickle my MPB. That is where Rogaine comes in, I hope it gives me a little boost.

----------


## Soxfaninfl

> Nope. No way. Doctors would definitely go against that.
> 
> Since I have had no sides from fin 1.25 every day for 4 years, I upgraded to dut 0.5 every day and haven't dropped fin out of fear of losing the hair fin has maintained, if any. I know that dut is just a stronger version of fin, but I don't know, it's just senseless fear in my part I guess. I took my 5th dut pill today and still no signs of sides, but I guess it's too early to tell. I expect to have no sides though, I think my MPB is too aggressive and dut+fin at best would only tickle my MPB. That is where Rogaine comes in, I hope it gives me a little boost.


 DUT seems the work real good. I will go on it if fin ever stops working. I wish you luck.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> DUT seems the work real good. I will go on it if fin ever stops working. I wish you luck.


 Thanks. I hope to see something in at least 6 months, but I am determined to give it 12-18 months in my case, since i've been balding for so long and just got on this aggressive treatment.

How is fin working for you now? It single handily slowed down my loss by itself. Man without fin, i'd be like the guy in my avatar by now.

----------


## medion1

This thread is a joke!!!!!

I find it personally offensive for us chrome domes to have be subjected to people like you pretending they are bald.

If I had half of your hair I would consider myself cured.

Honeslty get a f**cking clue!

----------


## Soxfaninfl

> Thanks. I hope to see something in at least 6 months, but I am determined to give it 12-18 months in my case, since i've been balding for so long and just got on this aggressive treatment.
> 
> How is fin working for you now? It single handily slowed down my loss by itself. Man without fin, i'd be like the guy in my avatar by now.


 See my profile. You see my results. I got on fin two weeks after I notice my hair loss. That is why I've had the results that I have had. I've also had no sides. I've been on fin for 1 year 1 mg brand name.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Very good. Are all of those "after" pictures? Where were you at baseline?

----------


## Soxfaninfl

I didn't take an pictures at the beginning. Those pictures I took at the one year mark. If I sit under a real bright light you can see where it didn't get thick at the front of the right side of my part, but it has remained the same and hasn't gotten thinner. If I didn't take fin I'd be a NW7 in 10 years like my dad.

----------


## Soxfaninfl

> This thread is a joke!!!!!
> 
> I find it personally offensive for us chrome domes to have be subjected to people like you pretending they are bald.
> 
> If I had half of your hair I would consider myself cured.
> 
> Honeslty get a f**cking clue!


 He's in the early stages of MPB. He's smart and doing something about it early on before he ends up a NW7.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Nope. No way. Doctors would definitely go against that.
> 
> Since I have had no sides from fin 1.25 every day for 4 years, I upgraded to dut 0.5 every day and haven't dropped fin out of fear of losing the hair fin has maintained, if any. I know that dut is just a stronger version of fin, but I don't know, it's just senseless fear in my part I guess. I took my 5th dut pill today and still no signs of sides, but I guess it's too early to tell. I expect to have no sides though, I think my MPB is too aggressive and dut+fin at best would only tickle my MPB. That is where Rogaine comes in, I hope it gives me a little boost.


 I am in the same boat as you, too scared to just drop fin and rely on dut for now. My original plan was to wean off fin for the 1st 6 months of dut, but man, after 2.5 years of popping fin every day it is going to be a mindf*ck to stop....
Was hard enough to drop from 2.5 mg daily to 1.25 mg. My hair is the last thing I want to gamble

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> I am in the same boat as you, too scared to just drop fin and rely on dut for now. My original plan was to wean off fin for the 1st 6 months of dut, but man, after 2.5 years of popping fin every day it is going to be a mindf*ck to stop....
> Was hard enough to drop from 2.5 mg daily to 1.25 mg. My hair is the last thing I want to gamble


 The only reason i'm feeding my fear and sticking with finasteride is because some how my insurance pays for my 5mg fin, so it's free for me I pay nothing at all. Although it's only 30 pills at a time, they are free after all. The biggest issue is just making an appointment with my derm and waiting a month or two so I have to make sure to make the appointment in my last refill so I can have enough time.

If I had to pay for it, I would drop it in a heart beat.

2.5mg is a lot, I admit I did that too at one point but not for long. Nothing happened I just stopped doing that, because of the situation above.

----------


## itsmyhairs

Where's your baseline pics for us to evaluate?

Surely you aren't scared to post cropped photos of your hair?

----------


## Aames

> Great, now we don't have to worry about dutasteride's legitimacy from inhouse. Thanks for this, really helpful news for me and anyone else who had doubts about inhouse before. I never had doubts, but I feel much more confident now.


 Yes, I was hoping to put some people at ease with my results.




> Even though your DHT levels are very low, I bet mine even on dut+fin are still pretty high because I have a feeling I just have so much. What else would explain MPB starting at 16 and having it really aggressive at that.


 I don't think it's as much your DHT levels as it is your follicles' sensitivity to DHT. It's hard to say for certain but I believe that is what I have read.




> Hi Aames. Congratulations on the DHT results. However I must ask, are you sure this is not the result of fin? I thought you had been on fin for a bit before starting dut and still take it every day?
> Or is your fin also from In House?
> 
> thanks in advance


 Thanks, man. I was on fin and dut for a brief period but I deliberately stopped taking fin on February 22 so as not to corrupt the results of this test. But yeah, I was using Cipla Finpecia from inhouse.




> Nope. No way. Doctors would definitely go against that.
> 
> Since I have had no sides from fin 1.25 every day for 4 years, I upgraded to dut 0.5 every day and haven't dropped fin out of fear of losing the hair fin has maintained, if any. I know that dut is just a stronger version of fin, but I don't know, it's just senseless fear in my part I guess. I took my 5th dut pill today and still no signs of sides, but I guess it's too early to tell. I expect to have no sides though, I think my MPB is too aggressive and dut+fin at best would only tickle my MPB. That is where Rogaine comes in, I hope it gives me a little boost.


 People theorize that fin is useless in the presence of dut since dut is inhibiting like 98&#37; of Type II 5ar, which is the only type fin acts upon anyway.




> This thread is a joke!!!!!
> 
> I find it personally offensive for us chrome domes to have be subjected to people like you pretending they are bald.
> 
> If I had half of your hair I would consider myself cured.
> 
> Honeslty get a f**cking clue!


 I'm not bald yet, that's why I'm on treatments. I'm sympathetic that you weren't able to halt your loss but that is either a function of you experiencing loss before the advent of treatments or your own stupidity/lack of foresight. Stop trying to bring others down so that you have people to suffer with. 




> He's in the early stages of MPB. He's smart and doing something about it early on before he ends up a NW7.


 Thank you.




> Where's your baseline pics for us to evaluate?
> 
> Surely you aren't scared to post cropped photos of your hair?


 You clearly haven't read through the entire thread. I posted both dry and wet pics that will serve as a baseline for my duta usage.

----------


## 25 going on 65

This makes me consider ordering dut from inhouse and bumping my dose to 1 mg a day (.5 brand name Avo in morning, .5 inhouse in evening). 
However I am still too paranoid to switch over completely form brand name. I can just imagine me worrying "what if something is wrong with THIS batch," etc  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Anyway nice job getting your blood test done, definitely a great service to the forum!

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Do you think taking 0.5 mg of dut twice a day would be beneficial to your MPB? From what I see in the clinical studies it shows 0.5 mg dut grew 95 hairs while 2.5 mg grew 110 hairs in 24 weeks. That's not a very big improvement for such a high dose, so I imagine 0.5+0.5 wouldn't do much either.

I'm definitely hoping to get a lot more than 95 hairs in 24 weeks because i'm using Rogaine. I actually don't even care that much for new hair right now, I would be happy with my current hair thickening up.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

I don't know why, but I am looking at the pictures that I took last night, and I find myself studying my hair loss and the alopecia areata in an enjoyable manner. I'm not obsessing over hair growth like I used to, i'm just looking at it, how ugly it looks and why would such a horrible pair of genes exist. But the reason I am enjoying studying my hair loss is because I am at ease knowing i'm doing everything that I can do for it. When I was just on fin 1.25mg, I was a wreck because I knew I was not doing everything possible for it, now with dut+rogaine the next best thing is something I can not afford right now which as an HT.

----------


## medion1

> I'm not bald yet, that's why I'm on treatments. I'm sympathetic that you weren't able to halt your loss but that is either a function of you experiencing loss before the advent of treatments or your own stupidity/lack of foresight. Stop trying to bring others down so that you have people to suffer with.


 No, you're not listening. I did not say I have a problem with people trying to stop baldness.

I'm saying that YOU ARE NOT BALDING AT ALL!!!!!!!

You are using meds because you are scared of eventually developing baldness.

Anyway good look with the impotence that may occur with your "pre-emptive" treatment.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Do you think taking 0.5 mg of dut twice a day would be beneficial to your MPB? From what I see in the clinical studies it shows 0.5 mg dut grew 95 hairs while 2.5 mg grew 110 hairs in 24 weeks. That's not a very big improvement for such a high dose, so I imagine 0.5+0.5 wouldn't do much either.


 2 things I am thinking:

1- My goal is not just regrowth but improving existing hair and maintaining it long term, and since dut is more dose dependant than fin I feel it could be worth a shot.
2- True, 2.5 mg grew only 10 more hairs in the test area than 0.5. However 0.5 grew 16 more hairs in the test area than 0.1. In other words I am thinking the dose dependency is stronger at lower doses, and fades with higher doses....so the jump from .5 to 1 mg might still be a reasonable value. Especially if I can get a legit generic

Edit: However, as I say, hair count is only one part of the equation. There could be other real benefits at higher doses that just were not tested for in that study. Unfortunately 2.5 mg every day gets to be expensive....

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Yeah I don't even see 2.5mg available anywhere, not even inhouse. Actually I have never even seen 1mg.

Good luck with your 0.5 mg twice a day.

Oh yeah one thing I left out of my previous post, dutasteride's half life is 5 weeks vs finasteride's 6-8 hours. This was in a study with 0.5 mg a day for 1 year. Just pointing that out, that's a loooooooong half life for 0.5 mg.




> The terminal elimination half-life of dutasteride is approximately 5 weeks at steady state. The average steady-state serum dutasteride concentration was 40 ng/mL following 0.5 mg/day for 1 year. Following daily dosing, dutasteride serum concentrations achieve 65% of steady-state concentration after 1 month and approximately 90% after 3 months. Due to the long half-life of dutasteride, serum concentrations remain detectable (greater than 0.1 ng/mL) for up to 4 to 6 months after discontinuation of treatment.


 http://dailymed.nlm.nih.gov/dailymed...archiveid=7950

BTW what does this part mean:

"dutasteride serum concentrations achieve 65% of steady-state concentration after 1 month and approximately 90% after 3 months."

Does it mean that it takes 3+ months of daily 0.5mg use to lower serum DHT by 90%?

----------


## 25 going on 65

Not sure what that could mean. I get the impression it has to do with concentration of the drug in your system and not how much it is lowering DHT. Maybe it just takes that long to reach peak "steady state" concentration since the drug has such a long half life

And to my knowledge there are no 2.5 mg capsules available. I assumed in the studies the participants were just taking 5 .5mg capsules?

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

It could be that then. There's a thread in *** where a member who posted on there said he takes 5x 0.5 dut pills a day, he claims he has no side effects. There are others who posted they use 2 pills a day. 

I'll see what 0.5/day does for me in 1 year. I'm hoping to see some significant improvement in month 4-6 though.

----------


## mpb47

> It could be that then. There's a thread in *** where a member who posted on there said he takes 5x 0.5 dut pills a day, he claims he has no side effects. There are others who posted they use 2 pills a day. 
> 
> I'll see what 0.5/day does for me in 1 year. I'm hoping to see some significant improvement in month 4-6 though.


 Have you seen this recent dut thread:

http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...hreadid=105032

If I could tolerate anit-dht meds, I would have been on it yesterday.
check out the before and after pictures.

I have been balding for over 30 years now, yet this young guy started worse off than me- but look at his results. For some people this stuff really works!

----------


## Aames

> No, you're not listening. I did not say I have a problem with people trying to stop baldness.
> 
> I'm saying that YOU ARE NOT BALDING AT ALL!!!!!!!
> 
> You are using meds because you are scared of eventually developing baldness.
> 
> Anyway good look with the impotence that may occur with your "pre-emptive" treatment.


 I have hairline recession and thinning at my crown. It's been verified; you're wrong.




> Have you seen this recent dut thread:
> 
> http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...hreadid=105032
> 
> If I could tolerate anit-dht meds, I would have been on it yesterday.
> check out the before and after pictures.
> 
> I have been balding for over 30 years now, yet this young guy started worse off than me- but look at his results. For some people this stuff really works!


 Wow, great results. Thank you for posting that. Hopefully, I can replicate something like that! How are you maintaining/slowing loss without DHT inhibitors?

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Have you seen this recent dut thread:
> 
> http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...hreadid=105032
> 
> If I could tolerate anit-dht meds, I would have been on it yesterday.
> check out the before and after pictures.
> 
> I have been balding for over 30 years now, yet this young guy started worse off than me- but look at his results. For some people this stuff really works!


 That thread made me want to look up more dutasteride results threads, and all I see is positive results from those who used it for a prolonged period of time like 8 months+.

----------


## Aames

> That thread made me want to look up more dutasteride results threads, and all I see is positive results from those who used it for a prolonged period of time like 8 months+.


 Yeah, it really seems that people who give it a fair chance experience fantastic results. I hope each member of the duta crew here soon adds to the positive results.

----------


## WarLord

> Probably. But it was unlikely that it would have given me regrowth and the thickening that I want. I'm also kind of interested in duta's effects on acne (some say it cleared them up perfectly) and free testosterone (some claim it actually helps build muscle). If I stay side effect free, I guess I see no reason to not use duta over fin then. Probably would have had to made the switch eventually.


 Your decision was right. You can play with finasteride, when you are 40 years old. If you are young, MPB proceeds too fast and you must bet on a more effective stuff.

----------


## Aames

I'm not sure where I fall on the whole kids issue anymore. You'll never convince the entire bald population to not hump everything they can; and if they are able to get a mate in the first place, aren't they fit enough to pass on their genes? Meh, I'm not sure I want children anyway; more important things to worry about now. 

Anyway, WarLord, am I remembering correctly when I recall that you juiced while on fin? How did that turn out? Was fin sufficient in battling excess DHT? Part of me wants to ride a single bike to escape the skinny-fat zone for good, but I am too afraid of damaging my hair.

As for an update, I started taking fin again yesterday (4/3) in conjunction with duta. This is primarily because I have a bunch leftover and also, I guess I feel safer for some reason. Not sure why.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> As for an update, I started taking fin again yesterday (4/3) in conjunction with duta. This is primarily because I have a bunch leftover and also, I guess I feel safer for some reason. Not sure why.


 Yeah man. I am very paranoid about going through with my plan to taper off fin. I still take a full 1.25 mg every evening after my .5 dut in the morning....have not even started to taper. I know this is irrational, but I feel so secure with my dual inhibitors  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## WarLord

> I'm not sure where I fall on the whole kids issue anymore. You'll never convince the entire bald population to not hump everything they can; and if they are able to get a mate in the first place, aren't they fit enough to pass on their genes? Meh, I'm not sure I want children anyway; more important things to worry about now. 
> 
> Anyway, WarLord, am I remembering correctly when I recall that you juiced while on fin? How did that turn out? Was fin sufficient in battling excess DHT? Part of me wants to ride a single bike to escape the skinny-fat zone for good, but I am too afraid of damaging my hair.
> 
> As for an update, I started taking fin again yesterday (4/3) in conjunction with duta. This is primarily because I have a bunch leftover and also, I guess I feel safer for some reason. Not sure why.


 Steroid use has nothing to do with excess DHT (unless you use testosterone). I was using steroids many times during 2008-2012 and I was using only 5% minoxidil. But I took stanozolol, a relatively harsh steroid, only twice; for the rest of the time I took oxandrolone that shouldn't influence your hair at all. In fact, I felt that my long-term problems with seborrhea had IMPROVED while on oxandrolone. It is a very, very mild stuff.

If you are on finasteride, then your choice of steroids is very limited. In fact, I wouldn't even recommend oxandrolone. However, there is one good choice: SARMs. Actually, I think that it was due to a simultaneous use of SARMs that I experienced a fast regrowth of hair only after 6 weeks on finasteride. After I quitted SARMs, the regrowth stopped and my life turned into a nightmare. But that's another story.

----------


## WarLord

> Yeah man. I am very paranoid about going through with my plan to taper off fin. I still take a full 1.25 mg every evening after my .5 dut in the morning....have not even started to taper. I know this is irrational, but I feel so secure with my dual inhibitors


 A weekly dose of finasteride (7x1.25 mg) equals to two Avodart pills a week. So if you want to start Avodart (0.5 mg ED), you can add 2-3 pills to your finasteride regime for several weeks, and when it builds up in your bloodstream, you can quit finasteride and slowly add another Avodart pills up to 7 pills a week.

----------


## Aames

> Yeah man. I am very paranoid about going through with my plan to taper off fin. I still take a full 1.25 mg every evening after my .5 dut in the morning....have not even started to taper. I know this is irrational, but I feel so secure with my dual inhibitors


 Yeah, I know what you mean. I do think that I will discontinue fin for good when I run out. Depending on my results at that time, I may also up my dut dosage to 1.0 mg per day or do a 0.5 mg oral/ 0.5 mg topical split. 

Thanks for the info, WarLord. It's probably best that I don't get into that world at this time, to be honest. Maybe in the future, I will make better use of your information.

I was reading that last results thread that got posted and it got me worried about de-myelination. I sure hope that something like that doesn't happen to me or anyone in the duta crew for that matter. Scary stuff to think about but you have to do what you have to do.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> A weekly dose of finasteride (7x1.25 mg) equals to two Avodart pills a week. So if you want to start Avodart (0.5 mg ED), you can add 2-3 pills to your finasteride regime for several weeks, and when it builds up in your bloodstream, you can quit finasteride and slowly add another Avodart pills up to 7 pills a week.


 I actually already started Avodart almost 2 months ago. Jumped right on .5 mg every day. When I started, I dropped from 2.5 mg finasteride daily to 1.25 mg. My plan was to slowly taper down from 1.25mg fin until weening off it completely, while my body was "loading up" on dut. Yet now I find myself wanting to chicken out of tapering off finasteride....there is this weird feeling of security in continuing the drug that has helped my hair for so long (2.5 years) even as I start a more powerful DHT inhibitor.
I am most paranoid when it comes to hair  :Big Grin:

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Yeah, I know what you mean. I do think that I will discontinue fin for good when I run out. Depending on my results at that time, I may also up my dut dosage to 1.0 mg per day or do a 0.5 mg oral/ 0.5 mg topical split.


 How well do you think topical dut would work?

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> I actually already started Avodart almost 2 months ago. Jumped right on .5 mg every day. When I started, I dropped from 2.5 mg finasteride daily to 1.25 mg. My plan was to slowly taper down from 1.25mg fin until weening off it completely, while my body was "loading up" on dut. Yet now I find myself wanting to chicken out of tapering off finasteride....there is this weird feeling of security in continuing the drug that has helped my hair for so long (2.5 years) even as I start a more powerful DHT inhibitor.
> I am most paranoid when it comes to hair


 How are you doing at 2 months so far? Anything better than what fin was doing? And are you on minoxidil?

----------


## 25 going on 65

> How are you doing at 2 months so far? Anything better than what fin was doing? And are you on minoxidil?


 So far so good. No big initial shed so far, no side effects. I use brand name Avodart from a licensed pharmacy. I think this is too early to really see a visible improvement over my fin results, but I started a thread when I first made the switch and will update it if I see significant improvements
I don't use minox but I have used 2% keto shampoo for 3 years at least.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

I'm going to do the same, I won't update my thread until I see improvement worth posting. My initial goal is once I hit 6 months, if there's some good improvement, I will update it with before and after pictures. The before pictures will be from March 15th and March 29th. I have 13 days on dut, and about 11 days on Rogaine. So around September will be 6 months, but i'm hoping to see some improvement in 2-4 months, if I do, I will post it. I'll keep my fingers crossed that my thread will be updated throughout the years with improvement  :Smile:

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I'm going to do the same, I won't update my thread until I see improvement worth posting. My initial goal is once I hit 6 months, if there's some good improvement, I will update it with before and after pictures. The before pictures will be from March 15th and March 29th. I have 13 days on dut, and about 11 days on Rogaine. So around September will be 6 months, but i'm hoping to see some improvement in 2-4 months, if I do, I will post it. I'll keep my fingers crossed that my thread will be updated throughout the years with improvement


 I would be surprised if you saw no improvement going from just fin to dut+minox. Do you use keto shampoo too?

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

I'd be surprised too, well more bummed out than surprised. My reaction would be more like "Damn, this didn't work either!?". I don't use Keto shampoo, but i'm thinking about it. I've used it before but the 1&#37; one, and I have Keto 2% cream, somewhere around my room. If I get back on Keto shampoo it will have to be 2%, because I saw nothing with 1%.

If anything I rather add Retin A cream, than Keto. Because if Keto just works like minoxidil, then I don't see why I should use it. Better Retin A to help Minoxidil penetrate better.

----------


## 25 going on 65

From what I understand the mechanism of minox is different than keto shampoo. These treatments can work together & are not necessarily redundant.
Keto is more of a supporting treatment but I figure we need all the help we can get

----------


## Aames

> How well do you think topical dut would work?


 I've heard some very positive results. Apparently there's a book called "Double A" or something, where the guy claims he regrew a very significant amount of hair using a topical mixture of 0.5 mg Avodart and a shot-glass of aloe (hence, double A). Truthfully, since there's no trials or anything, we can't be certain whether oral duta would have given him the same results. Some speculate that it could work better since it could reduce scalp DHT more than oral, but I think it just gets absorbed systemically anyway, so I'm not so sure.




> I'd be surprised too, well more bummed out than surprised. My reaction would be more like "Damn, this didn't work either!?". I don't use Keto shampoo, but i'm thinking about it. I've used it before but the 1% one, and I have Keto 2% cream, somewhere around my room. If I get back on Keto shampoo it will have to be 2%, because I saw nothing with 1%.
> 
> If anything I rather add Retin A cream, than Keto. Because if Keto just works like minoxidil, then I don't see why I should use it. Better Retin A to help Minoxidil penetrate better.


 Well keto differs from minox in that it has anti-DHT properties. But yeah, it is totally supplemental and standalone results would probably be minimal at best. I use it just to be safe.

----------


## Woodyy

So how it is going?

Cant wait for my dutasteride to come.

----------


## Aames

> So how it is going?
> 
> Cant wait for my dutasteride to come.


 Going strong, man. No sides to report. My shedding seems to really be down (see my other thread on the first page; confused about where I'm at but seem to be far better than most others in terms of hair fall). I have definitely maintained at the least in terms of recession. My temples are COVERED in darkened vellus hairs which really gives me hope. I'll post pics at the 6th month mark. 

So you've decided to go on duta too? Norwood and previous treatments?

----------


## Woodyy

That's great to hear, man, keep us updated.

I'm Norwood 1.5 at one temple, maybe closing in on a 2, other temple has no recession but I can feel it thinning.

Been on fin nearly 3 months now and the one temple I do have recession on has receded even more, been on nizoral for a few months too.

My dut should be here in a week or so, spiro cream is on its way and I'll continue using niz, not to sure on minoxidil at the moment, might reserve that for if I need something extra in the future. 

I know it's stupid going on dutasteride this early but I just hate knowing there's something out there that could be doing a better job than what I'm currenty using, fin gave me no sides and I have no reason to believe dut will either. A lower libido might be useful at this point anyway, I just want to concentrate on gym and university until the summer.

I'm using dr reddy's dutasteride after I saw your thread on your blood work confirming it's legit (might even be in this thread, I can't remember), its authenticity was my only worry about ordering it before.

----------


## Aames

> That's great to hear, man, keep us updated.
> 
> I'm Norwood 1.5 at one temple, maybe closing in on a 2, other temple has no recession but I can feel it thinning.
> 
> Been on fin nearly 3 months now and the one temple I do have recession on has receded even more, been on nizoral for a few months too.
> 
> My dut should be here in a week or so, spiro cream is on its way and I'll continue using niz, not to sure on minoxidil at the moment, might reserve that for if I need something extra in the future. 
> 
> I know it's stupid going on dutasteride this early but I just hate knowing there's something out there that could be doing a better job than what I'm currenty using, fin gave me no sides and I have no reason to believe dut will either. A lower libido might be useful at this point anyway, I just want to concentrate on gym and university until the summer.
> ...


 Your reasoning is the exact reasoning that I used when choosing to start duta. It was torturing me knowing that I could get better results and even regrowth by using something stronger. I figured I had nothing to lose. Best of luck to you; keep me updated. I am very glad that someone found my blood-work useful. While I certainly did it out of self-interest, it makes me happy that it could benefit others.

----------


## WarLord

> Great news, everyone. Looks like my duta (Dr. Reddy's Dutas) is completely real and I am responding to it. Let this be another confirmation of inhouse's legitimacy. My only hope is that this reduction is enough to halt my hair loss and provide regrowth. This is probably the last update I will do until the 6th month mark, unless anyone has any questions of me. 
> 
> EDIT: I realized it was a bit hard to see. My DHT is 26.9 pg/mL with a reference range of 106.0 to 719.0. Obviously well below the standard for my age. Estradiol was normal.


 The DHT level (2.7 ng/dl) is trustworthy (that would be something like 95% suppression), but the reference range is weird. The average DHT level in adult men is about 45-50 ng/dl with a usual range 30-85 ng/dl. 10 ng/dl is the level of 10-years old boys.

----------


## Aames

> The DHT level (2.7 ng/dl) is trustworthy (that would be something like 95% suppression), but the reference range is weird. The average DHT level in adult men is about 45-50 ng/dl with a usual range 30-85 ng/dl. 10 ng/dl is the level of 10-years old boys.


 Yeah, I was a bit surprised when the reference range they gave was so large. I'm not sure if it was for males in general or my age group. If it was my age group, it doesn't make much sense like you said. In any case, I'm just glad mine are very low.

----------


## Whitehart

> Wow, I'm just astounded at this thread, you're in essence chemically castrating yourself (potentially permanently) because you think your NW1.1 hairline is on its way to NW7 with 100&#37; certainty.
> 
> Here's some advice: swap your pharmacist for a psychologist.


 Lolz.

In all seriousness, good luck.

----------


## WarLord

> Yeah, I was a bit surprised when the reference range they gave was so large. I'm not sure if it was for males in general or my age group. If it was my age group, it doesn't make much sense like you said. In any case, I'm just glad mine are very low.


 In any case, I would recommend you to stick with the lab. Different labs produce different results. Sometimes the numbers differ by as much as 100%.

----------


## Woodyy

Sorry if this has been answered already mate but how long did dutasteride take to stop your shedding? And how many hairs were you losing then vs now?

I think mine came today but I'm gonna have to go down to the post office collection thing to get it tomorrow.

I'm pretty sick of still losing hair, I'm not losing loads, seems like 50 a day at most, but the majority of that seems to be coming from the hairline which definitely isn't normal.

----------


## WarLord

> Sorry if this has been answered already mate but how long did dutasteride take to stop your shedding? And how many hairs were you losing then vs now?
> 
> I think mine came today but I'm gonna have to go down to the post office collection thing to get it tomorrow.
> 
> I'm pretty sick of still losing hair, I'm not losing loads, seems like 50 a day at most, but the majority of that seems to be coming from the hairline which definitely isn't normal.


 You must reckon with that affected hairs will enter the telogen phase and will fall out after 1-2 months. This is the shortest period, within which you can expect the cesation of hairloss. 

I started to add dutasteride to my regimen on 9th February, and all I can say is that the shedding stopped during March. But I don't know, if it had anything to do with dut. Nevertheless, it doesn't matter, because fin did nothing in me anyway. I will quit this ridiculous crap completely within the next 2 months.

----------


## Woodyy

> You must reckon with that affected hairs will enter the telogen phase and will fall out after 1-2 months. This is the shortest period, within which you can expect the cesation of hairloss. 
> 
> I started to add dutasteride to my regimen on 9th February, and all I can say is that the shedding stopped during March. But I don't know, if it had anything to do with dut. Nevertheless, it doesn't matter, because fin did nothing in me anyway. I will quit this ridiculous crap completely within the next 2 months.


 Cheers, that seems logical. I've been on fin 3 months now and I've seen no or little reduction in shedding from my hairline, my overall shedding has stopped but that was from TE I believe.

I'll continue to use fin EOD until I run out which will be in just under 2 months time, that should give enough time for the dut to kick in which I'll hopefully start tomorrow.

----------


## drybone

> You must reckon with that affected hairs will enter the telogen phase and will fall out after 1-2 months. This is the shortest period, within which you can expect the cesation of hairloss. 
> 
> I started to add dutasteride to my regimen on 9th February, and all I can say is that the shedding stopped during March. But I don't know, if it had anything to do with dut. Nevertheless, it doesn't matter, because fin did nothing in me anyway. I will quit this ridiculous crap completely within the next 2 months.


 Ive been on Fin for 3 1/2 months and I swear it has done nothing in the slightest in fact my hair looks a little thinner in the front and no difference in the crown. 

I was ok with the fin side effects but hear the DUT is a whole other level. What can the average guy expect with the DUT ?

----------


## WarLord

> Ive been on Fin for 3 1/2 months and I swear it has done nothing in the slightest in fact my hair looks a little thinner in the front and no difference in the crown. 
> 
> I was ok with the fin side effects but hear the DUT is a whole other level. What can the average guy expect with the DUT ?


 This is misinformation. People think that when dut is "stronger", it will also have "stronger" side effects. This is not true. In fact, as for the "sexual side effects" (most of them imaginary and psychological anyway), dutasteride may actually increase libido, owing to its effect on the increase of testosterone levels.

Personally, I observed no sides on fin whatsoever.

On dut, I got acne on my back during the first 2 months, but it seems that it starts to subside now. Oh, yes, and increased libido as well  :Smile:

----------


## UK_

> Lolz.
> 
> In all seriousness, good luck.


 Good luck to me? :Embarrassment: 

No mate, good luck to YOU:

http://www.epa.gov/comptox/bosc_revi.../17_Barton.pdf

Please explain the following statement on the above link:




> 5a-reductase isoforms
> Type 1: Located throughout the body, high in liver, low in prostate.
> Finasteride competes competitively with T for 5a-reductase type 1.
> Reversible enzyme inhibition.
> *Type 2: High concentrations in prostate, low in most other tissues.
> Finasteride exhibits time-dependent inhibition of 5a-reductase type 2.
> Very slow off rate (~30 d). Virtually irreversible enzyme inhibition.*

----------


## Aames

> Good luck to me?
> 
> No mate, good luck to YOU:
> 
> http://www.epa.gov/comptox/bosc_revi.../17_Barton.pdf
> 
> Please explain the following statement on the above link:


 He was laughing at your comment and saying good luck to me. Maybe if you spent more time learning how to read properly and less time trying to start arguments, raining on other's parades, and cherry-picking studies to support your anti-fin agenda; you would realize this. Go back to propeciahelp and stay there. It isn't our fault you got sides. How mad will you be when I regrow a juvenile hairline and suffer no sides? I truly feel bad for people like you, but most of that sympathy goes out the window when you allow your bitter feelings to cloud your judgement and bring down others. Fine. You don't want to use oral DHT-inhibitors. We understand. Hop on RU or something and move the **** on.

----------


## Aames

> Sorry if this has been answered already mate but how long did dutasteride take to stop your shedding? And how many hairs were you losing then vs now?
> 
> I think mine came today but I'm gonna have to go down to the post office collection thing to get it tomorrow.
> 
> I'm pretty sick of still losing hair, I'm not losing loads, seems like 50 a day at most, but the majority of that seems to be coming from the hairline which definitely isn't normal.


 Hey, brah. I noticed a decrease in shedding around the two month mark or so. The itch went away completely and I stopped losing so much hair when applying minox. It was pretty noticeable.

----------


## drybone

> This is misinformation. People think that when dut is "stronger", it will also have "stronger" side effects. This is not true. In fact, as for the "sexual side effects" (most of them imaginary and psychological anyway), dutasteride may actually increase libido, owing to its effect on the increase of testosterone levels.
> 
> Personally, I observed no sides on fin whatsoever.
> 
> On dut, I got acne on my back during the first 2 months, but it seems that it starts to subside now. Oh, yes, and increased libido as well


 Can my doc prescribe it? I am interested in giving it a shot .  :Smile:

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Can my doc prescribe it? I am interested in giving it a shot .


 Your GP probably will not want to prescribe it, but technically yes, it is legal for him/her to do it. 
My gp and derm both refused so I ended up calling a couple of hair loss specialists and went to the first one who was willing to prescribe it. I would do the same in your shoes....call or email specialists asking if they prescribe dut for hair loss. No need to waste time and money on appointments unless you know you can get what you want before going in

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Or....there is always the internet.

I'm doing fine with my online-purchased dut.

But I understand the psychological effect thinking the drug is fake can have on you. If you can afford it, by all means just get it from your doc prescription. But for me it doesn't get any better than $130 for 6 months of dut being a college student, if taken 0.5mg/day. And it's only $240 for 360 caps, which is basically 1 full year if you take 0.5mg/day. I'm aware from brand name [Avodart], it's something like $1,300 for 360 capsules. What you spend on Avodart for 5 years, you'd have a enough for a small HT. The question is, would taking Avodart for 5 years, give you the results of a small 1,200-1500 graft HT? Even with Rogaine, probably not.

With $1,300 worth of generic dutasteride, I can buy 10 - 180 capsules, that is 1,800 capsules. You'd be able to take 5 - 0.5mg [2.5mg] dut caps a day, every day, for a whole year, and then still have a 4 months supply left for the year after, at 5 x 0.5mg pills a day. That means you'd be worry-free of buying dut for at least 16 months. If you only take 0.5mg a day, that's a whole different story. You'd have dut pills from here until the next big hair loss treatment gets FDA approval.

You guys sound like you have the money though, so it's all good, but damn you spend a lot on those pills bro. Join the dark side and go generic, save the rest for some Histogen shots in the year 2020  :Wink:

----------


## WarLord

> Or....there is always the internet.
> 
> I'm doing fine with my online-purchased dut.
> 
> But I understand the psychological effect thinking the drug is fake can have on you. If you can afford it, by all means just get it from your doc prescription. But for me it doesn't get any better than $130 for 6 months of dut being a college student, if taken 0.5mg/day. And it's only $240 for 360 caps, which is basically 1 full year if you take 0.5mg/day. I'm aware from brand name [Avodart], it's something like $1,300 for 360 capsules. What you spend on Avodart for 5 years, you'd have a enough for a small HT. The question is, would taking Avodart for 5 years, give you the results of a small 1,200-1500 graft HT? Even with Rogaine, probably not.
> 
> With $1,300 worth of generic dutasteride, I can buy 10 - 180 capsules, that is 1,800 capsules. You'd be able to take 5 - 0.5mg [2.5mg] dut caps a day, every day, for a whole year, and then still have a 4 months supply left for the year after, at 5 x 0.5mg pills a day. That means you'd be worry-free of buying dut for at least 16 months. If you only take 0.5mg a day, that's a whole different story. You'd have dut pills from here until the next big hair loss treatment gets FDA approval.
> 
> You guys sound like you have the money though, so it's all good, but damn you spend a lot on those pills bro. Join the dark side and go generic, save the rest for some Histogen shots in the year 2020


 Fake dutasteride? He can verify, if it is legit, quite easily: By measuring his blood DHT levels. He can also send it to a lab (I recommend ARLOK.COM in USA; the cost is 150 USD).

----------


## Aames

> Fake dutasteride? He can verify, if it is legit, quite easily: By measuring his blood DHT levels. He can also send it to a lab (I recommend ARLOK.COM in USA; the cost is 150 USD).


 Exactly. This is what I did. Thanks for the recommendation regarding Arlok. I really don't want to have to convince my gp to give me blood tests year after year (I plan on doing a yearly test).

----------


## Avo

Brilliant results. Definitely convinced me to switch to Dut. With in-house, there's the Dutagen and the Dutas. Which is the one you use which is definitely legit? And I assume it's a gel cap exactly how it is on the site?

These are really awesome results. Wish I'd taken the leap to Dut to begin with. Might as well go for the strongest thing. Wish me luck!  :Smile:

----------


## JustAYoungMan

This is quite simply ludicrous. With a Norwood 1, which most people would go as far as to say looks even better than a Norwood 0, you choose to go on perhaps the most dangerous drug out there in duasteride. I really wouldn't go for anything more than keto/nizoral shampoo and lifestyle changes, and you take duasteride... Wow.

----------


## BudskiiHD

Hey, my hairline is pretty much same as yours aames, I noticed my temples starting to minaturize a bit and want to prevent it early on. But wow, dutas isn't that a bit of an overkill considering its side effects. Would it not be better to use PDG2 inhibitor which will stop hairloss and use minox to get some regrowth. This way you're not risking growing breasts or losing dick.

----------


## WarLord

> This is quite simply ludicrous. With a Norwood 1, which most people would go as far as to say looks even better than a Norwood 0, you choose to go on perhaps the most dangerous drug out there in duasteride. I really wouldn't go for anything more than keto/nizoral shampoo and lifestyle changes, and you take duasteride... Wow.


 Look, if you want to lose your hair due to your own ignorance, that's your private business. Informed people realize that they have nothing to lose, when they start with the strongest stuff that is available. Dutasteride has been used for 17 years and it is known as a very safe and well-tolerated drug.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23750593

----------


## Aames

> Brilliant results. Definitely convinced me to switch to Dut. With in-house, there's the Dutagen and the Dutas. Which is the one you use which is definitely legit? And I assume it's a gel cap exactly how it is on the site?
> 
> These are really awesome results. Wish I'd taken the leap to Dut to begin with. Might as well go for the strongest thing. Wish me luck!


 Yes, it is a gel-cap. Best of luck, brah. I hope you maintain/improve your hair and are side effect free.




> This is quite simply ludicrous. With a Norwood 1, which most people would go as far as to say looks even better than a Norwood 0, you choose to go on perhaps the most dangerous drug out there in duasteride. I really wouldn't go for anything more than keto/nizoral shampoo and lifestyle changes, and you take duasteride... Wow.


 I was in a dark place and still am although I am hopeful for the future. I did not wish to go through life unhappy so I took a risk. Hopefully, it pays off and everything remains fine for me. If not, maybe some people out there derive some use from my experience and use me as an example. 




> Hey, my hairline is pretty much same as yours aames, I noticed my temples starting to minaturize a bit and want to prevent it early on. But wow, dutas isn't that a bit of an overkill considering its side effects. Would it not be better to use PDG2 inhibitor which will stop hairloss and use minox to get some regrowth. This way you're not risking growing breasts or losing dick.


 I remain side effect free, but I do sometimes worry about the long-term effects. I don't know, man. PGD2 inhibitors seem to be a bit of an unknown to me at this point. Are people really seeing results using them as their sole treatment?




> Look, if you want to lose your hair due to your own ignorance, that's your private business. Informed people realize that they have nothing to lose, when they start with the strongest stuff that is available. Dutasteride has been used for 17 years and it is known as a very safe and well-tolerated drug.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23750593


 Thanks for the support, WarLord. I really wanted to talk to you individually but this site's new rules have made it hard to do that. Consequently, would you mind sharing your opinions/experiences in this thread?: http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=12752

No e-stalker, but I believe that I have seen you post on other forums about your experiences (elitefitness and other hair loss forums). I am interested in what you have to say.

----------


## BudskiiHD

> I remain side effect free, but I do sometimes worry about the long-term effects.


 Should be a good read..
http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...threadid=85335

----------


## WarLord

> Should be a good read..
> http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...threadid=85335


 You will never suppress 5-alpha reductase completely, even on 1 mg dut/day. So what's the matter? Do 10-year old boys suffer from neurodegeneration, because their DHT levels are similar like in men on dut?

----------


## UK_

Aames what was your sex drive like on your first 2 weeks of Dut?  & what is it at present compared to your pre-Dut baseline?

----------


## BudskiiHD

> You will never suppress 5-alpha reductase completely, even on 1 mg dut/day. So what's the matter? Do 10-year old boys suffer from neurodegeneration, because their DHT levels are similar like in men on dut?


 idk, but why the persisting slurred speech/ brain fog with some people even after they've stopped using it?

----------


## Aames

> You will never suppress 5-alpha reductase completely, even on 1 mg dut/day. So what's the matter? Do 10-year old boys suffer from neurodegeneration, because their DHT levels are similar like in men on dut?


 Very good point. You could say the same for pseudo-hermaphrodites. 



> Aames what was your sex drive like on your first 2 weeks of Dut?  & what is it at present compared to your pre-Dut baseline?


 I never really noticed a change to be honest. Seems to have remained constant both pre-fin, during fin, and during the addition of duta. I think I'll be able to say for sure once I stop taking ephedrine.

----------


## WarLord

> idk, but why the persisting slurred speech/ brain fog with some people even after they've stopped using it?


 Do you know that some guys on finasteride experience periodical shrinkage of their testicles, while sitting on the toilet bowl during defecation? Read www.PROPECIAHELP.COM!

----------


## gsr852

I don't know if I missed it in this thread, but are you using Dr. Reddy's Dutas from inhouse pharmacy.biz?

BTW... Good for you for taking a proactive approach to your hair loss. Hope you have the success I did by starting early!  I had more hair than you when I started using minoxidil at age 23. As time went by, I added Fin then switched to Avodart. As time passed, I would notice minor differences but no one else did. Kept getting compliments on my hair.

Now here I am at age 45 and it was only when I had to switch from Avodart back to Fin four years ago that I started to see a gradual difference that then became noticeable last June (new insurance company wouldn't cover Avodart for someone my age).

I am now 90 days in using Dr. Reddy's Dutas from inhouse pharmacy.biz. What I have seen is a major shed, but also seeing vellus hairs along my hairline and  below it. Hoping this is a sign of good things to come...

----------


## Aames

> I don't know if I missed it in this thread, but are you using Dr. Reddy's Dutas from inhouse pharmacy.biz?
> 
> BTW... Good for you for taking a proactive approach to your hair loss. Hope you have the success I did by starting early!  I had more hair than you when I started using minoxidil at age 23. As time went by, I added Fin then switched to Avodart. As time passed, I would notice minor differences but no one else did. Kept getting compliments on my hair.
> 
> Now here I am at age 45 and it was only when I had to switch from Avodart back to Fin four years ago that I started to see a gradual difference that then became noticeable last June (new insurance company wouldn't cover Avodart for someone my age).
> 
> I am now 90 days in using Dr. Reddy's Dutas from inhouse pharmacy.biz. What I have seen is a major shed, but also seeing vellus hairs along my hairline and  below it. Hoping this is a sign of good things to come...


 Thanks for the support, man. And yes that is what I am using.

----------


## gsr852

> Thanks for the support, man. And yes that is what I am using.


 Thanks for responding and I hope you keep posting updates. Btw, I know we all react in different ways to the available treatments, but the minoxidil/Avodart/nizoral mix is what kept the compliments coming my way for 22 years (damn I got old). You might consider dropping the Fin. Just a suggestion and hoping the Dutas from inhouse is the real deal.

----------


## Aames

> Thanks for responding and I hope you keep posting updates. Btw, I know we all react in different ways to the available treatments, but the minoxidil/Avodart/nizoral mix is what kept the compliments coming my way for 22 years (damn I got old). You might consider dropping the Fin. Just a suggestion and hoping the Dutas from inhouse is the real deal.


 Thanks, brah. Yeah, I may very well just up my duta dosage instead of ordering more fin. And if you look back a few pages, I posted the results of a blood test I had that confirms inhouse's Dutas. Will post pics in two months at the six month mark.

----------


## Dan26

> I don't know if I missed it in this thread, but are you using Dr. Reddy's Dutas from inhouse pharmacy.biz?
> 
> BTW... Good for you for taking a proactive approach to your hair loss. Hope you have the success I did by starting early!  I had more hair than you when I started using minoxidil at age 23. As time went by, I added Fin then switched to Avodart. As time passed, I would notice minor differences but no one else did. Kept getting compliments on my hair.
> 
> Now here I am at age 45 and it was only when I had to switch from Avodart back to Fin four years ago that I started to see a gradual difference that then became noticeable last June (new insurance company wouldn't cover Avodart for someone my age).
> 
> I am now 90 days in using Dr. Reddy's Dutas from inhouse pharmacy.biz. What I have seen is a major shed, but also seeing vellus hairs along my hairline and  below it. Hoping this is a sign of good things to come...


 How has your experience with dut been health wise? Did you have children?

----------


## gsr852

> Thanks, brah. Yeah, I may very well just up my duta dosage instead of ordering more fin. And if you look back a few pages, I posted the results of a blood test I had that confirms inhouse's Dutas. Will post pics in two months at the six month mark.


 Just read it and glad to see that it is legit!!! I was using 0.5MG of Dutasteride back in the day and now that I am using it again. Once more, wishing you success and look forward to seeing your pics.




> How has your experience with dut been health wise? Did you have children?


 As a point of reference, I started taking Avodart (Dutasteride) right after the Phase I FDA Hair Loss Study Results were released through to 2009. I have never experienced any health problems! I never had any children but without going into too much detail, I can at least share with you that I "got close" twice. There were no physical complications that ended the pregnancies. 

Hope that answers your question and I am glad to be taking Dutasteride once again, as in my case it brought with it amazing results all the way around. Hope it will work its magic one more time.

----------


## rm056789

Aames, 

I commend you for starting early. I wish I had done the same, I started fin last year but stopped and my hair loss - particularly at the temples and hairline has progressed quite a lot. I am about 2 weeks into using Cipla Duprost (generic Dutasteride) and have noticed a massive shed - on the top of my head and hairline. Given the half life of Dutasteride (~240 hrs) I am using 0.5 mg every other day in efforts to keep costs down. Hopefully, this shed is a sign of good things to come! 

Best of luck!

----------


## Dan26

How much does generic dut tablets cost?

You can order 1gram in powder form for $100...that translates to 2000 0.5mg doses, would last years!

----------


## luganoa

> Wow, I'm just astounded at this thread, you're in essence chemically castrating yourself (potentially permanently) because you think your NW1.1 hairline is on its way to NW7 with 100% certainty.
> 
> Here's some advice: swap your pharmacist for a psychologist.


 Hi guys,  came across this thread by accident as was amazed by two things I read..

*1.  How easily people forget their own experiences when losing hair.*  

I didn't wake up one day 'bald' and start thinking of how to get a cure!

I started to notice my hair loss when I had loads of hair and just a tiny area at the crown where it was thinning.  I used to inspect it daily with a magnifying glass it was that small.    All I remember is people saying "stop being so vain"....  Yeah almost all these jokers had hair!!

If I had put a picture on this site I bet it would have attracted loads of ridicule too.

Good luck to you Aames.  I can only assume that those that gave you stick would love to have as much hair as you have today, and didn't think things through before reacting...

*2.  Taking Dutasteride is dangerous and the chemical equivalent to castrations*

Now this bit I really need to understand.  

To be honest if I had to choose between a full head of hair or sex it would be a tough call....  

You may laugh but my guess is that if you take Finesteride or Dustateride, it';s a tough call for you too..  ..why else would you take the risk of losing your sex drive...

You can see from my post on http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=12927 that Finesteride did have an effect on my libido but I still took it.

Then I heard about Dutasteride.  Same risk but more hair growth...  ...it was a no brainer..  

GREAT NEWS.   So far my libido is back to normal AND MY HAIR IS GROWING BACK THICK & FAST.

I've been taking Dutasteride for just over a year and all my research says it 'may' cause impotence.  Nowhere apart from this post has anyone said it's 'dangerous' or can cause 'castration'

DO YOU GUYS KNOW SOMETHING I DON'T?  If so please give me the link...

...also what is NW1.1, NW7????   I know I'm wrong but it looks like UK post codes to me.

----------


## WarLord

> Hi guys,  came across this thread by accident as was amazed by two things I read..
> 
> *1.  How easily people forget their own experiences when losing hair.*  
> 
> I didn't wake up one day 'bald' and start thinking of how to get a cure!
> 
> I started to notice my hair loss when I had loads of hair and just a tiny area at the crown where it was thinning.  I used to inspect it daily with a magnifying glass it was that small.    All I remember is people saying "stop being so vain"....  Yeah almost all these jokers had hair!!
> 
> If I had put a picture on this site I bet it would have attracted loads of ridicule too.
> ...


 
How can dutasteride cause impotence, when it increases testosterone levels by 20-30%? Some men actually continue to lose hair on dutasteride because of the disproportional explosion of testosterone. After I started to take dutasteride, the only side effects that I noticed was acne and increased libido.

The idiocy connected with "side effects" in 5-AR blockers never ceases to amaze me.

----------


## luganoa

> How can dutasteride cause impotence, when it increases testosterone levels by 20-30%? Some men actually continue to lose hair on dutasteride because of the disproportional explosion of testosterone. After I started to take dutasteride, the only side effects that I noticed was acne and increased libido.
> 
> The idiocy connected with "side effects" in 5-AR blockers never ceases to amaze me.


 That's exactly what I've experienced.  An increase in sex drive.  No bad side effects so far.  I've been suffering from dry eye syndrome for the last 5 months.  I don;t think its on the side effects list.   

I didn't know Dustateride increases testosterone.  It might explain a few things.

I've started to work out a lot and getting quite pumped up.  I've also been taking a lot of whey protein.  Not sure it that's the same protein that hair is made from but it may be a factor in my hair growth..

----------


## KO1

Warlord - Yeah I've had the acne side effect on fin, same with dut, but no sexual sides, and no change in libido. Did you see any benefit from the drug?

Interestingly, acne has never been noted in any clinical trial, AFAIK.

----------


## WarLord

> Warlord - Yeah I've had the acne side effect on fin, same with dut, but no sexual sides, and no change in libido. Did you see any benefit from the drug?
> 
> Interestingly, acne has never been noted in any clinical trial, AFAIK.


 The outburst of acne (mostly on my back) was quite significant, and it was actually not me, who noticed it first. But after 2-3 months, it calmed down.

After ca. 2 months on dutasteride, my incessant hairloss stopped, and after additional 1 month, I started to observe some regrowth, although it is not much noticeable. It is always very difficult to regrow hair in temples, especially after 16+ years, like in my case.

----------


## Aames

Hey brahs, haven't updated for awhile. I recently started taking 1 mg duta per day. My reasoning is mostly paranoia and desperation but I also saw some literature that showed a pretty significant decrease in scalp dht with larger doses of duta. Consequently, I decided I must do it. As of this writing, I have a 6 month supply of finpecia, dutas (will always be my staple), and dutagen (purely for cost). My plan is to ride out this supply and post pics when it is done since I want the difference to be very noticeable. I think I am seeing regrowth but it is pointless to speculate. I will let you guys decide when I finally post pics. After this period is up, I will be dropping fin. Have a good day, brahs; may Zyzz be with you.

----------


## Aeroes

> Hey brahs, haven't updated for awhile. I recently started taking 1 mg duta per day. My reasoning is mostly paranoia and desperation but I also saw some literature that showed a pretty significant decrease in scalp dht with larger doses of duta. Consequently, I decided I must do it. As of this writing, I have a 6 month supply of finpecia, dutas (will always be my staple), and dutagen (purely for cost). My plan is to ride out this supply and post pics when it is done since I want the difference to be very noticeable. I think I am seeing regrowth but it is pointless to speculate. I will let you guys decide when I finally post pics. After this period is up, I will be dropping fin. Have a good day, brahs; may Zyzz be with you.


 
You need to go outside. If your idol is a roided up coke head muzza you need to get over this zomg aethetics brah hit da gym get da chix. That will not get you laid.

----------


## WarLord

> Hey brahs, haven't updated for awhile. I recently started taking 1 mg duta per day. My reasoning is mostly paranoia and desperation but I also saw some literature that showed a pretty significant decrease in scalp dht with larger doses of duta. Consequently, I decided I must do it. As of this writing, I have a 6 month supply of finpecia, dutas (will always be my staple), and dutagen (purely for cost). My plan is to ride out this supply and post pics when it is done since I want the difference to be very noticeable. I think I am seeing regrowth but it is pointless to speculate. I will let you guys decide when I finally post pics. After this period is up, I will be dropping fin. Have a good day, brahs; may Zyzz be with you.


 I already take 1.3 mg dutasteride/day (some Avodart+powder dissolved in ethanol). Well, considering the fact that the Kirkland pipette is inaccurate, it is actually close to 1.5 mg/day. This dose should suppress skin DHT by ca. 65-70&#37; (on average). In late June, my blood DHT levels were practically unmeasurable (0.3 ng/dl), so I can no longer determine the increasing efficiacy of dutasteride in my body. I would have to have skin biopsies. 

My supplies of dutasteride are now unlimited. I can consume as much powder as I want, without any financial constraints.  And I quitted finasteride completely 4 weeks ago.

Your reasoning is good. Remember that when you decrease DHT, the lost hairs will return back "in the order of sensitivity to DHT". Which means that at first, you will observe some improvement on the top of your head, then on the vertex, and only at a high suppression of DHT, you will see some regrowth in temples. That's why I won't waste my time on low doses, because I am Norwood 1.5 and I can't expect any regrowth without a very strong suppression of DHT.

----------


## luganoa

Gees, you guys are hair gurus.

*"My supplies of dutasteride are now unlimited. I can consume as much powder as I want, without any financial constraints."*

Warlord - un-suprisingly i'm interested in finding out more about this quite remarkable statement...  ...is it something you can share in public?

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Hey brahs, haven't updated for awhile. I recently started taking 1 mg duta per day. My reasoning is mostly paranoia and desperation but I also saw some literature that showed a pretty significant decrease in scalp dht with larger doses of duta. Consequently, I decided I must do it. As of this writing, I have a 6 month supply of finpecia, dutas (will always be my staple), and dutagen (purely for cost). My plan is to ride out this supply and post pics when it is done since I want the difference to be very noticeable. I think I am seeing regrowth but it is pointless to speculate. I will let you guys decide when I finally post pics. After this period is up, I will be dropping fin. Have a good day, brahs; may Zyzz be with you.


 Like you I added .5mg Dutagen to my regimen (also for cost reasons since my other .5mg is brand name Avo). I am concerned about legitimacy but PatientlyWaiting seemed to have strong results from this brand.

I do have baby hairs growing in front of my hairline but they are cosmetically useless still. I am not convinced DHT suppression alone can bring these back to terminal hairs, since the damage has already been done over the years. Thinking about adding minox but scared sh*tless about shedding

Good luck to you. Hoping we will be in a great place 6-12 months from now




> You need to go outside. If your idol is a roided up coke head muzza you need to get over this zomg aethetics brah hit da gym get da chix. That will not get you laid.


 Zyzz may have been ridiculous but aesthetics do get you laid, make no mistake

----------


## BigThinker

> I already take 1.3 mg dutasteride/day (some Avodart+powder dissolved in ethanol). Well, considering the fact that the Kirkland pipette is inaccurate, it is actually close to 1.5 mg/day. This dose should suppress skin DHT by ca. 65-70% (on average). In late June, my blood DHT levels were practically unmeasurable (0.3 ng/dl), so I can no longer determine the increasing efficiacy of dutasteride in my body. I would have to have skin biopsies. 
> 
> My supplies of dutasteride are now unlimited. I can consume as much powder as I want, without any financial constraints.  And I quitted finasteride completely 4 weeks ago.
> 
> Your reasoning is good. *Remember that when you decrease DHT, the lost hairs will return back "in the order of sensitivity to DHT". Which means that at first, you will observe some improvement on the top of your head, then on the vertex, and only at a high suppression of DHT, you will see some regrowth in temples. That's why I won't waste my time on low doses, because I am Norwood 1.5 and I can't expect any regrowth without a very strong suppression of DHT*.


 Makes me wonder.  My vertex and crown feel and look thicker.  My crown had a spot developing and now it's filled back in, even though my hair is half the length of my baselines pics.  (I'm 1.25 fin/day atm).  My hairline (whole frontal lobe really) is worse and still getting worse - full of miniaturization still at 5+ months of fin. It's nice I can run my hand over the top of my head and *feel* resistance for the first time in months.  I would love that feeling at my hairline.

My dut arrived last week.  I think on Monday I'm going to add 0.5 mg/week dut in addition to my daily fin.  I'll do this for 3 months and if I don't feel any sides I'll have the next shipment ordered for before it runs out.

Does this seem reasonable to you, WL?

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

I see some familiar names in here, hope you're all doing good.

----------


## konfusion

decided to drop Avodart. I believe now it is very dangerous. today I came to work, tried to log in to my computer but no matter how hard I tried I could not because I did not remember the password. the password I use everyday for the last 2 years! I believe it has something to do with the 5 alpha reductase type-1 blocking properties of dutasteride. I am only 30, too young to experience such thing. so everybody who's on dut, consider yourself warned.

edit: funny thing is I needed to ask my admin for it, he looked surprised and said how can you forget your password. I also play the piano, and now there are times I sit and just look at the keys because I cannot remember a piece I played 1000 times before. it's scary. it's like my motor skills are also deteriorating, normally I don't need to look at the keyboard at all, my fingers know which keys they should go, but sometimes they just get frozen and can't remember.

----------


## luganoa

I've been suffering from occasional short term memory loss (running up the stairs and forgetting why I was going upstairs for????) and my head seems to be permanently foggy.  

The sort of foggy/thick head you get when you're about get a cold/flu.  I have also experienced sweating for no particular reason.  ...so much my clothes are soaking wet.

I been feeling like this since last December and put it down to age (i'm 56), male menopause, possible diabetes or Alzheimer's.

After reading your post I did some Googleing...

"On Oct, 6, 2013: 7,612 people reported to have side effects when taking Avodart. Among them, 91 people (1.20%) have Memory Impairment."

I've been taking generic Dut for 2 years.  Is it possible it takes a while to start affecting your memory?

Anyone else experiencing my symptoms?

----------


## konfusion

> The sort of foggy/thick head you get when you're about get a cold/flu.


 I have this too, very well explained, it definitely feels thick.

----------


## UK_

The brain fog I got on finasteride was horrible, sometimes I felt quite spaced out - it was a weird feeling ive never had before - the depression however was the worst syndrome.

----------


## 25 going on 65

At some point in my first 4-5 months on dut I felt like my typing might be impaired. (My typing at work must be very formal/perfect, nothing like it is on this forum) Like my fingers just were not hitting the right keys. Not sure if this was related to dut or something else....this lasted 2-3 months but it seems ok now though

I do have concerns about long term neuro effects of inhibiting all 5-ar types, however hair matters more than brains in this society (to a certain point).

----------


## irishpotatoes322

_@25_going_on_65, uk_, luganoa and konfusion_

I honestly can't even imagine what dut would do to me if .25mg fin every 3-4 days gives me those exact same symptoms. it's pretty ironic because since taking propecia, my skin has really cleared up and I've easily put on 10lbs of muscle with minimal fat gains. in other words, I look great, but no matter what I do, the lack of DHT is unmistakable; without a doubt, fin has seriously reduced my quality of life from a mental perspective, and I'm generally a happy-go-lucky kind of guy with great friends. it's ridiculous. I'm quitting fin for once and for all if my body doesn't adapt by the 1 year mark, there is absolutely no reason to become a shell of your former self for hair, I'd rather get on that dht hype train and become the bald guy with a ton of energy and positive outlook on life.

----------


## Ohionin

> At some point in my first 4-5 months on dut I felt like my typing might be impaired. (My typing at work must be very formal/perfect, nothing like it is on this forum) Like my fingers just were not hitting the right keys. Not sure if this was related to dut or something else....this lasted 2-3 months but it seems ok now though
> 
> I do have concerns about long term neuro effects of inhibiting all 5-ar types, however hair matters more than brains in this society (to a certain point).


 Where do you get Dut?

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Where do you get Dut?


 I get Avodart from a licensed pharm. I have a prescription

I also use Dutagen from inhouse, but I am too paranoid to rely 100% on generic stuff from the net. So I take .5mg Avo every day, & .5mg Dutagen every day as well

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

25, I always forget if it's you who doesn't use minoxidil or not? I think you told me you don't use it, I forgot the reason. You should get on minoxidil foam, it works really well with dut.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> 25, I always forget if it's you who doesn't use minoxidil or not? I think you told me you don't use it, I forgot the reason. You should get on minoxidil foam, it works really well with dut.


 True I do not use minox. I hate the idea of being chained to a topical that you use 1-2x every day. Also I tried Kirkland brand liquid a couple years back & it made my skin very very uncomfortable. I think I might have been allergic or something?

But yes I am reconsidering

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> True I do not use minox. I hate the idea of being chained to a topical that you use 1-2x every day. Also I tried Kirkland brand liquid a couple years back & it made my skin very very uncomfortable. I think I might have been allergic or something?
> 
> But yes I am reconsidering


 Me too, it's the PPG. I switched to foam, it doesn't give me any itching at all. The PPG on Kirkland's minoxidil liquid killed my scalp.

I just got my 6 months supply of Kirkland's minoxidil foam, I still have 5 cans of Rogaine left but i'm going to start using Kirklands foam tonight to see if there's any difference.

$60 for 6 months supply, as opposed to $60 for 4 months Rogaine foam. I paid $180 for 12 Rogaine cans, that will be $120 for Kirklands. 

One thing though, the liquid is better than the foam in terms of results.

----------


## optimisticyouth

> _@25_going_on_65, uk_, luganoa and konfusion_
> 
> I honestly can't even imagine what dut would do to me if .25mg fin every 3-4 days gives me those exact same symptoms. it's pretty ironic because since taking propecia, my skin has really cleared up and I've easily put on 10lbs of muscle with minimal fat gains. in other words, I look great, but no matter what I do, the lack of DHT is unmistakable; without a doubt, fin has seriously reduced my quality of life from a mental perspective, and I'm generally a happy-go-lucky kind of guy with great friends. it's ridiculous. I'm quitting fin for once and for all if my body doesn't adapt by the 1 year mark, there is absolutely no reason to become a shell of your former self for hair, I'd rather get on that dht hype train and become the bald guy with a ton of energy and positive outlook on life.


 I've been taking .25 mgs over the past month or so and I haven't felt jack. Idk if I'm supposed to feel anything at all though.

----------


## luganoa

> At some point in my first 4-5 months on dut I felt like my typing might be impaired. (My typing at work must be very formal/perfect, nothing like it is on this forum) Like my fingers just were not hitting the right keys....


 
Azaming, I've dha that oto... hahaha!  

...seriously my typing has got worse too.  I've been thinking its the wireless keyboard i'm using packing up...

I've been using online purchased dut for about 2 years and i've been worried that the stuff is contaminated or full of fillers.  

I finally got my friend in India to send me some Dut (CIPLA Duprost) he bought direct from a reputable chemist.  It's loads cheaper than the online websites.  I'll let you know if my foggy brain clears and my typing improves....

----------


## luganoa

> I finally got my friend in India to send me some Dut (CIPLA Duprost) he bought direct from a reputable chemist.  It's loads cheaper than the online websites.  I'll let you know if my foggy brain clears and my typing improves....


 Finally got the Dutas delivered.  I was sent me two types to try out, Duprost and Dutas.  

The first surprise is that they are both in Gelatin capsule form (pictures attached.  All the Dutasteride I've bought online over the last 2 years have been in a tiny pill form.  He said he went to quite a few reputable chemists and all sold Gelatin capsules so I guess it must be OK.

Does anyone have any experience about this?

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Mine are gelatin form.

----------


## capitan

> Nope. No way. Doctors would definitely go against that.
> 
> *Since I have had no sides from fin 1.25 every day for 4 years*, I upgraded to dut 0.5 every day and haven't dropped fin out of fear of losing the hair fin has maintained, if any. I know that dut is just a stronger version of fin, but I don't know, it's just senseless fear in my part I guess. I took my 5th dut pill today and still no signs of sides, but I guess it's too early to tell. I expect to have no sides though, I think my MPB is too aggressive and dut+fin at best would only tickle my MPB. That is where Rogaine comes in, I hope it gives me a little boost.


 PatientlyWaiting, in those 4 years, did you continue losing significant amounts of hair?

Or did the Finasteride stabilize your hair loss?

I'm a NW2.5 and it's getting very hard to style these days, I just want to maintain. I've been on Fin for over 2 months.

Thanks.

And Aames, you have awesome hair, and I think we all know you're going to at least maintain it. Congratulations.

I would hop on Dutasteride too, but unfortunately at 17, Fin is where I draw the line. I want to hit 21 before I take on something like Dut.

Good luck.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

It kept me at NW3 so yeah it stabilized. I don't like it, but it could be worse. I could have gotten sides, It could have not worked at all, etc. Stopping hair loss is better than nothing. It has been even more valuable because I might be getting FUE done next year, so I won't need a massive amount of grafts to rebuild my hairline.

----------

